# Oils,Pomades,Grease,Butters Oct 1 through Dec 31



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey Ladies...:blowkiss:

Okay...So it's On Like Hot Buttered Popcorn!  The Last Leg of our: Oil, Grease, Pomades and Butters Challenge Circa 2012!

The Reason you are being mentioned in this Thread is because you posted in our last Challenge!

So what will You be using during the last quarter of 2012?

lamaria211
Americka
BraunSugar
Chameleonchick
LexiDior
back2relaxed
Ms. Tiki
bajandoc86
choctaw
Golden75
NappyNelle
MyAngelEyez~C~U
kinkycurlygurl
LaidBak
Ann0804
Lita
divachyk
Nix08
AtlantaJJ
SimJam
Ltown
Brownie518
DarkJoy
godzchildtoo
outspokenwallflower
againstallodds
KhandiB
xu93texas
cherry.a
An_gell
IslandDiva08
itismehmmkay
sckri23
OsnapCnapp!
JulietWhiskey
KappaChino
Kindheart
chesleeb
jprayze
Coffee
greenandchic
curlyhersheygirl
MaraWithLove
JJamiah
CurlsOnFire23
ResultsMayVary
Seamonster
Barbara
shortt29
billyne
PinkPebbles
Ayeshaluv
Raspberry
McBrides3
felic1
justicefighter1913
jamaica68
Itgirl
gennatay
morehairplease

I'll come back and post my list!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 29, 2012)

My coconut, jojoba, rosemary, castor, and olive oil concoction.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 29, 2012)

carriers: coconut, soybean, sunflower

essentials: lemon, tea tree, eucalyptus, neem


----------



## cherry.a (Sep 29, 2012)

ORS hair lotion
ORS moisture creams
mega care oils
EVCO
ORS vita oil
wheat germ oil
JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

Lemme See:

Oils
Afroveda Shikakaki Oil
Hairveda Cocosta & Avosoya Oil
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
Brown Butter Beauty Neem Oil
Pure Argan
Extra Dark JBCO *need to purchase*
Grapeseed
EVOO
EVCO
Marie Dean Babbasu and MD's Argan Blends
Silk Dreams Nourish
PBN Sapote

Grease/Pomades
Oyin J&B Pomade
Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade
Hairitage Hydrations Peach & Sweet Butter Pomade(s)
Hairveda Almond Glaze & Hairveda's Vatika Frosting
SheScentIt Marula Hemp
Claudie's Revitalizer Tiffani Pomade, Hair Line Revitalizer
LaVida J&B Hairdress
Neem & Nettle Pomade
Njoi CreationS Herbal Hairdress

Butters
Claudie's Iman Butter & Claudie's Murumuru Butter
QB BRBC & AOHC
ButtersNBars: Grow My Hair and BnB's Extra Conditioning Butter
Hairveda Green Tea Butter
Hairitiage Jar of Joe, Happy Hempy Hair, Amazon Butter
Marie Dean Argan Hair Creme 
Liquid Gold's Green Magic
Saravun 

May be back to edit..........


----------



## Americka (Sep 29, 2012)

Oils - safflower, sunflower, coconut, castor, argan 

Pomades - coconut yuzu, coconut mango, castor oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Yay!

I'm using:

Sulfur Oil
Hempseed Oil
Coconut Oil
Castor Oil

Products:

QB AOHC
HH MTC
HH AC
HH CCW
HH PAP

Essential Oils:

Rosemary
Peppermint
Tea Tree
Lavendar

Writing it out makes it seem like a lot...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

HalfNatural

Please Come Join us.....oke:


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the  mention!

*Butters (mixed)*
Pumpkin
Hemp
Cocoa
Shea
Mango

*Oils*
Camellia seed
Sunflower
Peanut, refined (when I can find it again)
Vatika
Castor
Grapeseed
Argan
African Baobab

*Pomades*
Carol's Daughter Mimosa or whatever (cant wait til its gone!)

*Grease*
Wondergro Pure Sulfur


----------



## KimPossibli (Sep 29, 2012)

Alernating between

Apricot Kernel Oil
Argan  Oil
Kukui Oil
Grapeseed Oil

Will be sealing with them as needed and adding to my glycerin mix and my unimpressive deep conditioners


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 29, 2012)

Of course I'm in!! I'll be using...

*OILS*
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
AV Methika oil
Claudie's Niagara pretreatment oil
Claudies Vere oil
SD Nourish Oil
LaVida GBN Ayurvedic Herbal Infusion
LaVida GBN Castor & Carrot oil
Trigger
JBCO
Marie Dean Argan oil blend
Ceramide oil mix
Shi Naturals ShiAloe oil

*POMADES/BUTTERS/GREASES*
Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide pomade
Rosemary Pomade
Saravun Castor hair cream
CD Healthy Hair Butter
IPN Root Food
IPN TeaLightful Shine
Hairitage Soft & Creamy butters
Hairitage Jar of Joe


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 29, 2012)

:creatures

Here is my list of butters:
Afroveda Hemp Seed Butter 
Afroveda Shea Amla 
Afroveda Totally Twisted 
Afroveda B.A.R.E 

KBB Love Butter 
KBB cremiliscious 

Oils:
Jojoba Oil 
Hair Trigger Featherlight (almost gone) + Regular 160z
Coconut Oil 
KBB Heavenly Jojoba in lavender Vanilla


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 29, 2012)

Crisco, castor oil, coconut oil, and grapeseed oil will still be used on a regular basis! I'll state how I use them each time.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ill be using
Shea Butter mix
EVOCO
JBCO
Sunflower oil
Wheat germ oil
EVO
Raw Mango butter 
Africa's Best Herbal oil
Vatika oil
Essential Rosemary oil
Essential peppermint oil
Essential Eucalyptus oil, 
For DC's, sealing and ceramide treatments


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd like to Join!

*OILS*
Hemp Seed Oil
Grape Seed Oil
EVCO
JBCO

*BUTTER*
JCS Nourish & Shine
QB BRBC
Thinking of adding SSI Seyani Butter

*POMADE*
Pomade Shop Growth Essentials Rosemary

can u ladies recommend a moisturizing pomade, i like the pomade shop but the sulfur is too strong.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmm, I'll be using:

HH Coconut Mango
Hair Trigger
Safflower oil
Grapeseed oil
Tea tree oil
Lavender oil
Eucalyptus oil
Vitamin E oil


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 29, 2012)

Of course I'm in. 

OILS
-jbco
-jojoba oil
-coconut oil
-grapeseed oil
-Hydratherma Natural Oil (wish list for BF)
-peppermint oil
-eucalyptus oil
-rosemary oil
-tea tree oil


POMADES
-Peppermint growth pomade (on wish list for BF)


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 29, 2012)

I will be using 
EVOO
castor oil 
jojoba oil
rosemary oil 
coconut oil


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm in. I'll be using:

Oils: CR Hair Growth Serum, coconut, infused garlic
Butters: Coffee, Moni, Shea, Mango, Brazil Nut
Misc: Oyin Hair Dew
EOs: DB Herbal spritz


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm in.  I'll start off with: 

Trigger
PBN Sapote
PBN Brazil Loc
PBN Cupacau Butter
PBN Mango Scalp Butter
KBB Heavenly Jojoba
SD Nourish
BASK Java Bean
Coconut Oil
Monoi Butter

I think that's all I have on my dresser now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

TeeSGee

Welcome Ms. Lady! :welcome3: 

I'd look into Claudie's Tiffani Pomade *named after our very own Tiffers*, or Iman Hair Butter or Claudie's Shea Pomade, Grandma Louise Pomade(s).

I think Claudie has several "Pomades" that don't contain Sulfur.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 29, 2012)

*Oils*
Hair Trigger
Liquid Gold

*Butters*
HQS 5 day moisture
Purabody cupuacu butter

*Pomades*
HV almond glaze
Oyin Berry pomade


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 29, 2012)

Olive oil, coconut oil, hemp seed oil, taking another try at Vatika oil, castor oil, and rice bran oil. MAy use my butter whip (shea, mango, aloe vera, and ilipe butters).


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 29, 2012)

Applying my oil mix tonight before bed

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 29, 2012)

*OILS*
My ceremide mix
HV's avosoya & cocasta
trigger
MD's argan blend


*Butters/Pomades*
DB's madagasscar styling cream
Enso's honey pomade 
QB's aethiopika
Claudie's Iman butter & Tiffany pomade
Diquez bergamot


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm definitely in! 
I already know I'll be using:

Hair Trigger
JBCO
Soy butter
Jojoba oil
BNB Grow My Hair Butter
Neem oil

-Will probably make a coffee oil as well
I will update after I make more purchases!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm excited because on October 1, i will start my essential oil bend...which will include jojoba, grapeseed, lavendar thyrme, rosemary, and cedar oils.  I will massage that on my problems areas every night (where I need my hair to grow back).

I will continue massaging my MN oil mix into my scalp (all over) every morning.  The mix also includes WGHO, peppermint and apricot oil.  When I run out of this mix, I will change to another carrier oil besides apricot bc I don't have any more apricot and I want to use what I have; I probably replace with grapeseed bc it's so light.

I also have some grease that may work its way into my regi some type of way Softee Mango Butter and Blue Magic


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 29, 2012)

Im doing My Reg's, Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, Grapeseed Oil and Rosemary Oil on my scalp.

I will be using Hemp Grease on my ends as well intermittently


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I forgot that I'll be using Vatika oil, too.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi! I'm such a PJ that my list and products will change but here is a start:
Oils
evoo
JBCO
home made blends(almond,grapeseed,avocado mix with herbs or etc)

Butters
Hairitages
Enso
Claudie
Njor
HV


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 29, 2012)

Keeping it simple: 
Grapeseed, Jamaican or Haitian castor oil as staples; wheat germ and coconut oil just until I run out of my current supply.
Almond butter until I run out, and mango butter as my staple.

ETA: Oh yeah and some spray oil I bought, it has jojoba and some other stuff.  I just bought it because it smells like manoi.  I am a sucker for anything that smells like gardenia or jasmine.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 30, 2012)

Doing an overnight Vatika oil pre-poo


----------



## SimJam (Sep 30, 2012)

so glad this thread was started, it reminded me to try out this sugarberry pomade Ive had for a couple months (didnt like the smell in the jar but its a really pleasant smell in my hair - and my ends are super happy)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

SimJam  I have that Sugar Berry Pomade too and a Pomegrante Pomade from Kyra that's a little on the sweet/fruity smell.  

I hope I like them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

Using Jar of Joe and some AV's Shikakaki Oil


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 30, 2012)

Prepoo'd with Vatika Frosting, DC's with oils.  Afterward, sealed my ends with butter and sprayed jojoba oil on my scalp.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 30, 2012)

Used PBN sapote oil for my GHE 


curlyhersheygirl -  how do you used the DB Madagascar?  TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

Golden75

My PBN Sapote Oil is rock-solid.


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @TeeSGee
> 
> Welcome Ms. Lady! :welcome3:
> 
> ...


 

IDareT'sHair Thank u for ur recs. i'll look into those. also can u recommend a nice butter for sealing in moisture. i'm relaxed btw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

TeeSGee

I'm Relaxed too.  I like that Claudie Iman's Butter.  It's really nice.  

I hear the Claudie Murumuru Acai Butter is nice to Brownie518 (she's relaxed too)


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @TeeSGee
> 
> I'm Relaxed too. I like that Claudie Iman's Butter. It's really nice.
> 
> I hear the Claudie Murumuru Acai Butter is nice to @Brownie518 (she's relaxed too)


 
IDareT'sHair Ok Great! thanks so much


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 30, 2012)

ooh fun!!

Henna Hooq - Alma Oil
Henna Sooq - cocoveda
EVCO
EVOO
Avocado Oil
Castor Oils, JBCO and regular

Butters:
Crisco
Shea (maybe) loving the Crisco right now


----------



## KimPossibli (Sep 30, 2012)

Mixed Kukui nut oil into my giovanni 50:50 for conditioning today
Sealed my hair with Argan oil over the giovanni direct leave in


----------



## gennatay (Sep 30, 2012)

Castor Oil, Dax Pomade and Carols Daughter Lisa's Elixir.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 30, 2012)

Added some of my Africa's best herbal oil to my DC then sealed in my leave ins with EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

@Dee Raven

Here is the new Thread. Are you interested in joining?  If so, post here & list your Oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

Bumping for the New Challenge!

Please post here


----------



## cherry.a (Sep 30, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair lotion and sealed with Mega Care tea tree oil.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 30, 2012)

Sealed with Claudie's ceramide pomade
Scalp massage with castor


----------



## southerncitygirl (Sep 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair can i join?

i'm using a mix of sapote, jbco, evoo, evco to seal over my claudies quinoa and coffee balancing cream.

i'm going to try and use 1-2 times a week my pomade from the pomade shop as well.....i haven't used it consistently. i really need to do a replenishment on my butters, creams and oils.  when i get the chance i'll purchase meadowfoam and kukui oils from mountain rose herbs then get isha cream, quinoa coffee balancing, murumuru-acai butter, balancing ends insurance, and some otehr goodies if claudie has a sale before black friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

southerncitygirl

Of Course You can Join.

Welcome!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Oct 1, 2012)

My whipped shea mix always!
Herbal hair oil that's been fusing since.......June, lol. Waiting on mustard seed oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Used almost everything in my arsenal. lol

washed, DC, leave-in. Oil sealed with castor, then my whipped butter creme, now twisting with sulfur grease.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm here, I'm here  I'll be using:
Wheat germ
Avocado
Flax
Hemp
Olive
Grapeseed
Sunflower
Vitamin E
Lemongrass 
All of the above mixed together used daily iin an oil rinse as well as when I do a steamed DC.
and Moringa when it arrives which I plan to use on my scalp maybe once a week


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> My PBN Sapote Oil is rock-solid.


 
@IDareT'sHair - I was worried about that happening, but mine is liquidy, a little thick. I shake it up before use, and I can tell there's some chunks in there


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 1, 2012)

Yay can I be in this challenge too?

I went on holiday for 2 weeks and decided to swim and stay in the sun almost everyday and what saved me was a shea and mango butter mix, which I slathered on my hair before swimming and after washing (twice a day). I used quite a bit of it. You know when your hair laughs at conditioners? My hair does that sometimes. Well, it loved the butters and I could keep the salt in my hair for hours or days without dryness. Very impressed because it stayed very soft, supple and elastic.

Loving my castor and wheat germ oil mix to seal.

Loving braidouts on dry hair, with just sprayed water/aloe and a butter (avocado or mango).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2012)

Curlykale

Welcome Ms. Curly-K!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 1, 2012)

I might just get up in here.  I'll probably just use my Softtouch grease...love that stuff.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 1, 2012)

Moisturized hair with EVOCO only this morning after my scalp massage with JBCO, EVOCO, And essential oil mix


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 1, 2012)

Last night I sealed with HH MTC, and concentrated in my ends.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> Used PBN sapote oil for my GHE
> 
> 
> @curlyhersheygirl - how do you used the DB Madagascar? TIA


 
Golden75 I use it as a sealer or as a styling base under gel.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 1, 2012)

Ojon restorative Oil
Hairitage Hydrations cup of Joe, Castor Infusion, 
Ojon Oil
Buriti oil
Argan Oil


Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2012)

Doing an Overnight 'Soak' with: Hairveda's Vatika Frosting.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 1, 2012)

Vatika - Prepoo and with DCs
Un-Petrolium Jelly - Mixed with butters
EVOO - Mixed with butters and oil bends
Coconut  - Mixed with butters and as a prepoo
Carrot oil - Mixed with my scalp/growth treatments
Broccoli oil - Mixed with oils/butters
Grape seed oil - Mixed with oils/butters
Castor oil
Cocoa butter
Shea butter

I've been mixing a lot of butters, custards and sheaaloe lately...


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 1, 2012)

Scalp massage with hair trigger


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 1, 2012)

Jojoba oil on scalp and ends before bed.


----------



## Lita (Oct 1, 2012)

Rubbed some liquid gold Green Magic pomade on scalp & sealed ends rice bean oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 2, 2012)

This is right on time

I just busted open my saravun olive and shea.

Here is what I plan to use this quarter

Saravun Olive and Shea
Hairatage
 blackberry Sage
 Avocado Cloud
 Sprout
SSI Kiwi Sage
Claudies
 Isha
 Iman

Oils
Coffee/Emu
Castor mix
Claudies Growth

Butters
Afro Veda sample set 
Komaza moku


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 2, 2012)

Applied JBCO on Scalp and Pomade  on edges and nape after moisturizing.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 2, 2012)

MN oil mix every morning all over and EO blend every night on trouble spots


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sealed with PBN Brazil Loc


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 2, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> can u ladies recommend a moisturizing pomade, i like the pomade shop but the sulfur is too strong.



softee mango butter


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 2, 2012)

castor to seal. Mimosa pomade to shine.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2012)

TeeSGee Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar or Sugar Berries Pomade, Hairitage Hydration Sprout, Happy Hempy, or Peach Aloe Pomade (very, very, very light!).

Just applied sulfur oil throughout my scalp and massaged extra into my edges. I'm wearing a shower cap to encourage faster absorption.


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 2, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @TeeSGee Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar or Sugar Berries Pomade, Hairitage Hydration Sprout, Happy Hempy, or Peach Aloe Pomade (very, very, very light!).
> 
> Just applied sulfur oil throughout my scalp and massaged extra into my edges. I'm wearing a shower cap to encourage faster absorption.


 
@NappyNelle Thank u!! I have several options now. My local store carries oyin, so i'll look into getting that, then go from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2012)

Wash Day:  I'll use Hairveda's Cocosta with my Leave-In and then maybe some kind of Grease or Butter after it's dry.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Last night after my wash routine I sealed with Enso's honey pomade.

Tonight I massaged my scalp with trigger, misted with aloe juice/ water mix and sealed with Claudie's garden oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wash Day: *I'll use Hairveda's Cocosta* with my Leave-In and then maybe *some kind of Grease or Butter* after it's dry.


 
Ended up using:

Brown Butter Beauty's (Christine Gant's) Neem Oil instead of HV's Cocosta
Saravun's Broccoli Hair Creme


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my oil mix. When I finish that huge jar of oil my new mix is softee castor oil and softee mango butter. I already bought and mixed the two now I just wait till my other oil is finished.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in!

Oils
Argan
Hempseed
Castor 
Jojoba
Avocado
Grapeseed

Pomades
OH Sugar Berries Pomade

Butters
Raw Shea Butter
QB ATHB


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 3, 2012)

I applied my sulfur oil mixture tonight to scalp.


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 3, 2012)

Washed and applied - Afroveda Totally twisted and hemp seed butter on my hair


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 3, 2012)

My Moringa oil is at the post office Now to just figure out how to use it


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> My Moringa oil is at the post office Now to just figure out how to use it



dont wait 2 years like I did with my pure argan oil.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 3, 2012)

Applied my hybrid growth aide  (Lenzi's Request, Claudie's hair & scalp butter, dash of Tiffani pomade, splash of Trigger)  to scalp.  BASK Java Bean Pomade on edges and nape.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 3, 2012)

Used jbco/peppermint oil last night.


----------



## gennatay (Oct 3, 2012)

Used a little water and Dax to set my hair in 4 braids last night.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 3, 2012)

I added peppermint oil to my shampoo.
Prepooing with olive oil and what's left of my Hairveda green tea butter. Doing a damp braidout with avocado butter and conditioner tonight.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 3, 2012)

This week I used homemade mix(don't know what's in it)
I'm also using brazil loc by pura natural.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm in. I've been doing this for a bit.

Oils: EVOO, Castor, Coconut, Vit. E, my own blend with and without sulfur (evoo, coconut, castor, grapeseed, rosemary, peppermint, lavender, etc.)

Pomades: QB Amla Pomade

Butter: Hydroquench 5 day moisture, QB Aethiopika butter, Hairitage Hydration Avocado Cloud, and Coconut Yuzu love


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2012)

Using Saravun's Broccoli Hair Creme


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 3, 2012)

soooo ive been absent for a lonnnnng time. 

missed this challenge.  oils are my lovers.  

so ive been revisiting olive oil...which was an oil my hair HAAAATED when i first went natural.  i *think* the difference now is that im using the LOC moisture method.  actually most oils in general did not do well with my hair back then...but some worked better than others.  this whole loc moisture method has really revolutionized my haircare regimen lol...well, among other things...but it's really helped change things for the better.  so yay to that. 

i just started using olive oil because it's what is in the house and i havent been able to get my choice oils for a while (castor, apricot, avocado, sunflower, red palm)...hopefully i can pick up a few oils this weekend since i get paid tomorrow.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair have you also tried the broccoli butter? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm going to do my best! Here is my list:
Oils:
Trigger
HTN growth oil
Pura brazil loc oil
Claudies Vere oil
Darcy's pumpkin elixir
QB Ohhb

Butters/creams
Njoi green tea cream
Hairveda green tea cream
Saravun castor cream
QB brbc
QB aohc
QB twisting butter


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 3, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:
			
		

> I'm going to do my best! Here is my list:
> Oils:
> Trigger
> HTN growth oil
> ...



How long have you been using Trigger?  Have you noticed a significant change?  I'm using it now and am curious if its truly a reliable product.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 3, 2012)

Did my usual boring routine: moisturized, sealed with grapeseed oil. Scalp massage with Hair Trigger

This morning, applied organix moroccan argan oil to my ends.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 4, 2012)

In the morning, I massaged my MN oil mix all over my scalp.  Before bed, I sealed my ends with softee mango butter.  Massaged my EO blend into my problem areas.

Once I finish this batch of MN with oils, I will probably use a different oil in place of apricot.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 4, 2012)

Still applying my jbco/cayenne pepper mix to my scalp.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my Moringa oil last night  It's thick....


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 4, 2012)

Moisturizing with DB Herbal Spray and sealing this week with JC Nourish and Shine. I'll probably pre poo for an hour tomorrow with coconut oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 4, 2012)

Spritzed and added sulfur oil to scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm still apply my sulfur mixture at night and I seal every morning with grapeseed/jojoba oil blend.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 4, 2012)

Massaged in some Rosemary Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> *have you also tried the broccoli butter? If so, how do they compare?*


 
MaraWithLove

Yes, the Broccoli Butter is Whipped, Airy & Frothy.

The Creme is more Buttery/Creamy.  Hope that makes sense.

Same with the Castor Butter: Whippy, Light, Airy, Frothy.

The Creme is thicker.


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 4, 2012)

I applied softee castor oil, softee hair food, and softee mango butter on my part all diluted with AB herbal oil. Im inlove with mango butter smell.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2012)

Will be using Saravun's Castor Creme.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair thank you for telling me that! Do you mind telling me how you've used them (scalp, sealer, etc)? I really appreciate your input!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 4, 2012)

JBCO on edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> thank you for telling me that! *Do you mind telling me how you've used them (scalp, sealer, etc)?* I really appreciate your input!


 
MaraWithLove

Both.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend.
Will seal with gleau
Will apply moringa oil to my roots/scalp.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend.
> Will seal with gleau
> Will apply moringa oil to my roots/scalp.



Tell me about Gleau is it really as great as I've been hearing? Tia


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 5, 2012)

Last night I sealed my ends with my cocoa butter blend (feels like butter).


----------



## cherry.a (Oct 5, 2012)

I moisturized W/ ORS coconut and sealed W/ WGO.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 5, 2012)

lamaria211 I love gleau BUT to be honest I haven't really compared it to much else.  In the very beginning for a very short while I was using jojoba oil but once I discovered gleau I have not strayed!  It's perfect for me...I don't like to 'feel' oil on my hair and this totally fits the bill as a sealant.  The ingredients are perfect for me as oils such as coconut are not friends of mine  I don't think one can go wrong with the gleau however if you like a thicker heavier oil then it's not for you.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 5, 2012)

Obviously I cut up the last time since I didn't even make the list. I will act right this time . Will come back with my list later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2012)

Used Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Buttercreme today under Saran Wrap under my Wig.  

Will use Brown Butter Beauty's Neem Oil with my Leave-In.

And will find something to use afterwards.  Maybe some It's Perfectly Natural or something........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> *Obviously I cut up the last time since I didn't even make the list. I will act right this time . Will come back with my list later.*


 

Shay72

Hmp. 

......Tell Baby we need you in here this Quarter!

Yes, please come back & post your list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2012)

Brownie518

Used LaVida's Juices &  Berries Hairdress.....


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 5, 2012)

I did my nightly scalp massage using my scalp oil mix and sealed in my moisturizer with evoco!


----------



## choctaw (Oct 5, 2012)

sealed hair with maka infused soybean oil


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 5, 2012)

Overnight pre-poo with SD Pre.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 5, 2012)

Doing an overnight HOT with my oil blend


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm doing an overnight GHE with Vatika massaged into my length. I added HH CCW to the ends.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 6, 2012)

Used green butter in scalp, hairitage silk aloe on hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2012)

@Shay72 Welcome back...I can't remember what it was exactly but you steered me right (I believe in tea rinsing) do you remember?  

Yesterday I use moringa oil on my scalp/roots under my DC which I steamed.  Oil rinsed and sealed with Gleau.  Then applied moringa oil to my roots.  I even picked up an applicator bottle for it


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

I haven't done a coconut oil DC in forever. I'll probably do one next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2012)

Used a little Vatika Frosting this a.m.


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 6, 2012)

In the last couple of days i ve been bunning usng Darcy's Avocado Honey twisting creme and sealing with KBB love butter.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> In the last couple of days i ve been bunning usng Darcy's Avocado Honey twisting creme and sealing with KBB love butter.



When I get more new growth and hair becomes harder to lie down I'm going to use my Darcy's Avocado & Wild Plum twisting cream. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Applied olive creme to my ng then my oil mix on my scalp

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm back .

@Nix08
I'm not sure if it was tea rinsing or not but my hair  it. I actually use them as spritzes. Mornings I use them as a leave in in combo with another spritz. At night they are they L in the LOC method. Also in combo with another spritz. My hair feels like heaven . I know you hipped me to the agave nectar!! Thank you.

I'm too lazy to list all of my stuff....

*Oils* 
SSI Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer
Trigger
HV Cocasta
SD Pre
SD Nourish
Hemp Seed Oil
HV Vatika Frosting
Claudie's Hair Elixir
SM Restorative Elixir

My oil stash has gone down significantly. The only oils I will add to this are Gleau and sunflower. Oils will primarily be used as the O in the LOC method. I will use them from time to time to do HOTs.

*Pomades, Grease, Butters*
Yeah um, I ain't listing alladat. I will list the 2 that I'm currently using.

IPN Tealightful Shine
IPN Honey Butter

Pomades, Greases, and Butters will primarily be used for HOTs and if I ever remember to grease my scalp a few times a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2012)

Shay72

What do you think of IPN Pumpkin Honey Butter?


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
I do not like the consistency at all. Reminds me of the pre poo but a little lighter and drier so less sticky. It spreads easier. I do like it as a HOT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2012)

Shay72

I feel the same way about the consistency.  Right now I'm having a love/hate thing with it.

I heard it was good for Twists?  Since I'm relaxed......

I have used it for a HOT or pre-Rx with it before and liked it that way.  Don't think I'll repurchase.

Right now, I'm thinking my only IPN repurchases will be the: Tea Lightful Shine & the Root Food.


----------



## KimPossibli (Oct 6, 2012)

I stoppedusing my glycerin/oil water mix  andjust started applying oil straight to the length of the braid at night.
This week I used kukui oil and argan oil. 
the kukui oil has a strong nutty scent I'm not a fan of though..

Just DCed my hair and mixed Argan oil and Jojoba oil into the Phytospecific vital force  creme bath . definitely improved the texture and spreadability for me. 

So far so good


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 6, 2012)

My original mix (softee herbal gro, softee burgamot, blue magic coconut, argan oil, safflower oil, olive oil, pure coconut oil, africas best herbal oil) mixed in a lid with softee castor oil, softee hair food and softee mango butter. 

I didnt want to wait to use my new products so I mixed them in a lid. Oh well.

ETA: everybody needs softee mango butter in their oil mix, or as a H.O.T. or to seal with. The smell is like candy and its pretty moisturizing.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
Definitely not a repurchase for me. In fact IPN will not be going into 2013. The only product I feel I have to have is the Tealightful Hair Quencher but I have a lot of tea spritzes and I still want to try the Shi Naturals one so I should be fine.

Did a HOT with IPN's Honey Pumpkin Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2012)

Shay72

I love the Tea-Lightful Shine & the Root Food.  So, IPN may be an occasional purchase for me. 

I placed an order September 4th still haven't received it.....erplexed

I have another unopened 4 ounce Jar of the Pumpkin.  If I don't swap it, I'll use it for HOTs.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 6, 2012)

Pre poo'd with Vatika Frosting.


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 6, 2012)

Applied a bit of KbbLove butter on my ends


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 6, 2012)

I did my twist with Hairatage hydrations avocado whip. It was alright, my hair is shiny and sealed but I am now hooked on saravon. Hope they have a good black Friday sale.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Oct 6, 2012)

i moisturized and sealed 2x this week with claudies quinoa and coffee balancing and a mix of evoo,evco, sapote and jbco. i may add a little hemp seed oil to this mix. i used the pomade shop plumeria rosemary pomade on my scalp twice this week as well. off to jump into the shower and wash in a few.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 7, 2012)

I applied my sulfur oil mixture to scalp tonight.  I sealed  with evco.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 7, 2012)

just put Hairitage Hydration sprout on my scalp


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

Fell asleep last night without putting on my EO blend, so I did it when I woke up this morning, put my satin bonnet back on and got back in bed!  Happy Sunday!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 7, 2012)

After was day routine I sealed with DB's Madagascar vanilla styling cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2012)

Using Neem & Nettle Pomade *and yes it stanks*


----------



## SimJam (Oct 7, 2012)

got my hair twisted with just HQS 5 day moisture (no holding product) ... nice fluffy moisturized twists


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 7, 2012)

Used Claudie's Revitalizing Pomade. 

Did a nice oil rinse with LaVida ayurvedic herbal infusion oil.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just a lurker with a question
Is grapeseed oil only used as a sealant or can it be used to oil my scalp ?


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

hairqueen7 said:
			
		

> Just a lurker with a question
> Is grapeseed oil only used as a sealant or can it be used to oil my scalp ?



Grapeseed oil is sooo light that it is good for light sealing, but if you want to heavy seal it's not going to work.  I think that the weight of grapeseed is perfect for the scalp.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using Neem & Nettle Pomade *and yes it stanks*


 

IDareT'sHair, I used that last night, it shunuf stanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

Ltown said:


> *I used that last night, it shunuf stanks*


 

Ltown

Don't it Girl?...


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 8, 2012)

Used SM Restorative Elixir on the length of my hair this morning. Bout to use IPN's Pumpkin Honey Butter on my scalp & length. Later will use the Restorative Elixir again.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey, Shay72 !!

I used some Hairitage Green Tea Time (new item!). Love it!!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 8, 2012)

Brownie518
Hey girl, tryna act right and post & participate


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 8, 2012)

I will be popping in from time to time , if that is okay with you ladies. I plan to seal this winter with aalyiah's blessing by SD


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

Blairx0

If you post in here....you've officially joined this challenge.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> *Hey girl, tryna act right and post & participate*


 
Shay72

We are counting on you................


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using Neem & Nettle Pomade *and yes it stanks*



IDareT'sHair -  It sure does smell!!! That's some good stuff, though. I might do a soak with that this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

Brownie518

I really like it.  Don't it Stank?

Finished it up.  *no back ups*  Will repurchase later tho'.


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm still spritzing with DB Herbal Spray and sealing with JC Nourish and Shine.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I really like it.  Don't it Stank?
> 
> Finished it up.  *no back ups*  Will repurchase later tho'.


IDareT'sHair

It does stank. That smell is weird.  I have more than half a jar, plus one backup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

Brownie518

I still don't know how I used mine up so f-a-s-t? SMH 

I had 2 jars too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

double post


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I still don't know how I used mine up so f-a-s-t? SMH
> 
> I had 2 jars too.


IDareT'sHair

Yo, I was thinking about that! I said "Dang, I thought she had 2 jars of that."  You killed it!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 8, 2012)

I applied  my sulfur oil mixture to scalp.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 9, 2012)

Question for you oil/butter/pomade gurus:
Is it better to mix oils with conditioner or apply as sealant?  I know for sure I like my grapeseed oil to seal when flat ironing, but I haven't found my staple use for sweet almond oil. Right now I just mix it in my hair grease. Any suggestions? Also, does anyone use hair grease now?  And my Shea butter please. I just M&S with it nightly. 
TIA


----------



## jprayze (Oct 9, 2012)

No changes still doing my morning and night routine...MN/oil mix and EO blend..


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 9, 2012)

Oil rinsed last night
Sealed with gleau
Applied moringa oil to my scalp


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 9, 2012)

feeling lazy and bunning with shealoe


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 9, 2012)

The  only product that seriously hydrate my ends is Claudie's Ends insurance,now that's a well put formulation . Anyway i applied that to my ends and AV Totally twisted on roots and lenght before putting my hair in a bun .it has a little bit of hold and eliminates frizz.(for 1day)


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got my Gleau in the mail today!! It has no smell to it which is a nice surprise. I plan on using it Thur after I CW. It says to use on dry hair so I guess that means I won't be sealing in my leave ins with it


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 9, 2012)

lamaria211 just an fyi I always use gleau on wet hair over top of my leave in.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 9, 2012)

LocLeeLaDee never tried to mix condish and oils except when DC'ing. 

I found sweet almond great to put on top of everything for the great shine. Didn't seem to have much other use. You could mix in a small bottle with your grapeseed. Mixing oils can yield great results.

I mostly use grease for my twist outs or when my hair seems really thirsty.

Shea is fantastic. I melt it together with coco and mango butters. Its a really softening blend.



LovLeeLaDee said:


> Question for you oil/butter/pomade gurus:
> Is it better to mix oils with conditioner or apply as sealant?  I know for sure I like my grapeseed oil to seal when flat ironing, but I haven't found my staple use for sweet almond oil. Right now I just mix it in my hair grease. Any suggestions? Also, does anyone use hair grease now?  And my Shea butter please. I just M&S with it nightly.
> TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> The only product that seriously hydrate my ends is *Claudie's Ends insurance*,now that's a well put formulation . Anyway i applied that to my ends and AV Totally twisted on roots and lenght before putting my hair in a bun .it has a little bit of hold and eliminates frizz.(for 1day)


 
Kindheart

I agree.  Ends Insurance is thebomb.com  Also the Quinoa Moisturizing Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2012)

Will use Afroveda's Shikakaki Oil today with my leave-in.  After it dries, I may use Vatika Frosting or maybe some LaVida's Juices & Berries Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will use Afroveda's Shikakaki Oil* today with my leave-in. After it dries, I may use Vatika Frosting or maybe some LaVida's Juices & Berries Pomade.


 

Used Brown Butter Beauty's Neem Oil instead.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 9, 2012)

Did a HOT with IPN's Pumpkin Honey Butter this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2012)

Shay72

Do you know I'm still waiting on an order from her I placed 09/04. 

I am so done.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 9, 2012)

I stopped using my cayenne pepper oil mix. My scalp started getting small bumps on it and it was itchy. I may have put too much pepper in it. I'll have to try something else for my scalp. Still using crisco mix to seal my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with trigger, misted with aloe/water mix and sealed with Claudie's garden oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sealed in my NTM silk touch with EVOCO


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2012)

Last night I used SSI's Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer. Did a HOT this morning with IPN's Honey Pumpkin Butter.

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2012)

Shay72

I know Girl.  

I filed a PayPal Dispute this afternoon.  It's been since 09/04 and it's now 10/10erplexed


----------



## southerncitygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

I added hemp seed oil to my EVOO, EVCO, JBCO,SAPOTE, mix last week AND LOVING IT! I'm glad claudies 25% off sale starts tomorrow cause I was trying to ration out my quinoa-coffee balancing. 

I think I will order:
Isha hair cream
Quinoa-Coffee balancing
Murumuru-Acai Butter
Balancing Ends Insurance

 Curlykale how are you girlie?

I will get my hair flat-ironed and dusted by my stylist on Saturday so the only thing I'll be using is the aveda anti-humectant pomade for flyaways and such until my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2012)

@southerncitygirl

Hey SCG! I thought Claudie's 25% Sale was 10/01 - 10/08?  Code = FALL

Is there another one????


----------



## southerncitygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

i could have sworn that she had one that's starting tomorrow....if i missed it NOOOOOOO!  WHHHHY LAWD,WHHHYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2012)

southerncitygirl

Sorry Ms. Lady!  She just had one 10/01 - 10/08.  

*cough* Convo her.  She may help you out.......


----------



## southerncitygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

duly noted *wink-wink* just emailed her. if she responds back i will place an order tomorrow or early friday morning.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 10, 2012)

Applied avocado butter underneath my conditioner and I prefer it like that (no greasy effect). Tried to make a hair cream with cocoa butter and aloe juice and emulsifying wax but I got a curdled useless mess. Note to self: don't try.

southerncitygirl hey love, big hugs to you! ) Doing well thanks, hope you are well too! Those hair creams sound very yummy.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Oil rinsed last night
> Sealed with gleau
> Applied moringa oil to my scalp



Did the same tonight


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl said:
			
		

> Massaged my scalp with trigger, misted with aloe/water mix and sealed with Claudie's garden oil.



Did the same tonight.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 10, 2012)

Deep ceramide treatment tonight


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 10, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair Trigger this morning. LaVida Carrot & Castor oil on length.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 10, 2012)

Massaged in my sulfur oil, then sealed my length with HH CCW.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2012)

Did an overnight HOT last night with IPN's Honey Pumpkin Butter. That wasn't the plan but that's what happened.


----------



## gennatay (Oct 11, 2012)

Massaged my scalp this morning with CD Lisa's Elixir and did a co-wash. Used some leave in and Castor oil for a high puff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2012)

Using Mizani's H20 Night-time Intensive Rx.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 11, 2012)

Massaged in some Rosemary Pomade. Used a tiny bit of Hairitage CocoAloe on my length and sealed it with LaVida Carrot & Castor Oil. 

IDareT'sHair - I didn't know you used that Mizani's. How are you liking it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *- I didn't know you used that Mizani's. How are you liking it?*


 
Brownie518  I've used that one for years.  Yeah, I always keep a Jar in my Stash (just in case).  

And I feel like I need it after this Touch Up.

Do you use it?


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I've used that one for years.  Yeah, I always keep a Jar in my Stash (just in case).
> 
> And I feel like I need it after this Touch Up.
> 
> Do you use it?


IDareT'sHair

No, I don't use that one. After my touch ups, I get down on CD Healthy Hair Butter or Marguerite's Magic. They do my hair right and really help get back that moisture I lose.  CD really needs to work on scents...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> No, I don't use that one. *After my touch ups, I get down on CD Healthy Hair Butter or Marguerite's Magic. They do my hair right and really help get back that moisture I lose. * CD really needs to work on scents...


 
Brownie518

Yeah..You have to have a little something to get your hair back on track.

Normally, I use Vatika Frosting but I feel I needed something a little stronger.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah..You have to have a little something to get your hair back on track.
> 
> Normally, I use Vatika Frosting but I feel I needed something a little stronger.


IDareT'sHair

Sure do.  Those 2 moisturizers really help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2012)

Brownie518 

I smelled Ayurvedic Oil (LaVida), it smells like Roses.  

The Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm DC'er doesn't smell bad either.  I thought it might Stank, but it didn't.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 11, 2012)

Prepooing with Vatika Frosting.  Gonna leave it in overnight.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 11, 2012)

Applied some Baobab oil


----------



## Ltown (Oct 11, 2012)

Using hairitage silk aloe and pure natural brazil loc oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 12, 2012)

My hair is pretty dry... I guess I haven't been pampering her as well as I could've been in this drastic change of weather. 

Tonight I spritzed, then sealed with a generous amount of QB AOHC in sections, then added my sulfur oil to my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## jprayze (Oct 12, 2012)

I just want to say I love avocado oil...that is all.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 12, 2012)

DCing with a generous helping of grapeseed oil in my conditioner.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 12, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I just want to say I love avocado oil...that is all.


 

Ok correction...so I love Avocado Oil, but only for my hair when it's curly...when it's straight, it's too heavy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

jprayze  I agree with you on the Avocado Oil.  It's nice!  I also like Avocado Butter.

Haven't had either in my stash for a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

Used Brown Butter Beauty's Neem Oil with my Leave-In.  Will use "Sprout" after its dry.

I started to pick up a bottle of Walnut Oil (Ceramides) at this little shop I was at today but I passed it up.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just used some Trigger all over. Smells so good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

Brownie518  Are you still using the V-Poundcake one or the other one?


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 12, 2012)

Im going to "invest" in scented Trigger for the holidays. That stuff is so good and I could really use it to seal this season but I don't like smelling like I rolled around on the floor of the Indian Supermarket lol. IDareT'sHair have u tried any of the scents from Trigger?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Im going to "invest" in scented Trigger for the holidays. That stuff is so good and I could really use it to seal this season but I don't like smelling like I rolled around on the floor of the Indian Supermarket lol.*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Why is You So Crazy???

You know you ain't right.

No, I haven't. @Brownie518 has bought the scented ones.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Are you still using the V-Poundcake one or the other one?



IDareT'sHair - Vanilla Pound Cake   I don't like that Raspberry Cobbler or whatever it is. It's not nasty or anything, just not my style.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 12, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Im going to "invest" in scented Trigger for the holidays. That stuff is so good and I could really use it to seal this season but I don't like smelling like I rolled around on the floor of the Indian Supermarket lol. IDareT'sHair have u tried any of the scents from Trigger?



 beautyaddict1913 

I only get scented, Vanilla Pound Cake every time!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 12, 2012)

Brownie518 Vanilla Poundcake sounds like it smells really good! Thanks for the review, I hope she still has that scent when I order. She seems to have sales often. I wasn't able to catch a sale the first time I bought it because it was so coveted at that time lol. Hope to catch the next one!


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sealed with PBN Brazil Loc


----------



## southerncitygirl (Oct 12, 2012)

moisturized and sealed with hydroquench greaseless moisture and my hemp-sapote-jbco-evoo-evco mix today.

IDareT'sHair  good looking out, i placed an order last night for my goodies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

southerncitygirl

You know how I do.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 13, 2012)

A mixture of.. 
Softee Hair Grease
Shea Butter 
Coconut Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2012)

Used Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" today.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm still apply my sulfur oil mixture at night and sealing every morning with grapeseed/sesame oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2012)

Used a little Afroveda Shikakai Oil tonight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 13, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Im going to "invest" in scented Trigger for the holidays. That stuff is so good and I could really use it to seal this season but *I don't like smelling like I rolled around on the floor of the Indian Supermarket lol*. IDareT'sHair have u tried any of the scents from Trigger?





I must smell like that now because I'm pre-pooing with Vatika oil under a plastic cap. I need every herb and extract's goodness to infuse into my strands.


----------



## january noir (Oct 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I must smell like that now because I'm pre-pooing with *Vatika oil* under a plastic cap. I need every herb and extract's goodness to infuse into my strands.



What a coincidence!   I'm sitting with a headful of Dabur Vatika Oil now!  I had a bottle under the sink that I haven't touched in ages and decided to use it tonight.  That used to be a hot product back in the day, but it seems to have lost popularity.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 14, 2012)

Boy I threw the kitchen sink at my hair today
Rubbed my coffee emu oil mix into the scalp, let it sit for a while, massaged in some castor oil and MT, plopped some Claudie's on top of that.
Then sealed with avocado cloud.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2012)

Using Njoi CreationS: Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM  _*discontinued/special request item*_


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 14, 2012)

Been consistently doing HOTs with IPN's Honey Pumpkin Butter. Trying to use it up. Will move on to IPN's Tealightful Shine once the HPB is done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2012)

Shay72

Are you going to use the Tealightful as a HOT too?


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
Yes maam that's what I plan to do.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 14, 2012)

Scalp massage with Hair Trigger. Moisturized and sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## Ltown (Oct 15, 2012)

Today use neem and nettle on scap, ipn pumpkin on hair and sealed with jbco, all after a cowash so all of this will soak in.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 15, 2012)

Applied EVCO to hair & scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2012)

Will use Brown Butter Beauty's Neem Oil with my Leave-In


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been using MD's Olive & Tacuma (sp) butter lately. Smells so delicious, I'll probably restock come next sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2012)

Will use: Mizani H20 Night-time Intense after my hair dries.


----------



## Americka (Oct 16, 2012)

Sealed with Coconut Yuzu Love pomade. I love its creaminess.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm getting so boring....oil rinse, sealed with gleau...


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I'm getting so boring....oil rinse, sealed with gleau...



You say boring I say consistent!


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sealed with HV hair & body oil. It's a sample, so I have no clue what's in it.  It's a nice oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 16, 2012)

Applied sulfur oil to my scalp, concentrating on my edges.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been doing heavy sealing on my ends with the softee mango butter and it keeps my ends in check while Bunning.  EO blend every day on my problem areas and that's about it.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 17, 2012)

DC'd with oils last night. Sealed ends with mango butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2012)

Will use Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter today.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 17, 2012)

Imma bust out my HV almond glaze tonight .... lemmi go check the HV site real quick to see how I should use it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2012)

Using Mizani H20 Night-time Rx. It's nice & creamy and oily. *smells good too*

I was in that _Heavy Sealing Thread_ and alot of us are already doing a lot of that with our Butters, Oil, Grease & Pomades.

Keep up the Good Work Ladies!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend and sealed with gleau both yesterday and today...oiled my scalp with moringa oil yesterday.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2012)

bought shea moisture head-to-toe baby ointment...for my hair.  

i just tried it tonight.  will let you know how i like it tomorrow sometime. 

hope i liiiike it. 

last night, i ordered castor, sunflower & apricot oils.  finally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

Using Mizani H20 today.

Not sure what I'll use after I do my hair tonight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Applied sulfur oil to my scalp, concentrating on my edges.



I did this last night, but will probably add more today.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 19, 2012)

i think oil rinses are going to be returning to my regimen reaaaal soon.  miss doing those.  it's been monnnnnths.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Applied sulfur oil to my scalp, concentrating on my edges.



I did the same. I used Liquid Gold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

Will use Brown Butter Beauty's Neem Oil with my Leave-In.

After it dries...not sure.  I may use Mizani Night-time or something else?


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 19, 2012)

Actually feeling lazy to do many hair tonight so I only oiled many scalp with moringa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use Brown Butter Beauty's Neem Oil with my Leave-In.
> 
> *After it dries...not sure. I may use Mizani Night-time or something else?*


 
Ended up using It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 20, 2012)

Did a scalp massage and overnight pre-poo with Vatika oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 20, 2012)

Did an overnight pre-poo with SD Pre


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 20, 2012)

Still doing my HOTs with IPN Honey Pumpkin Butter. Bout to do one now.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 20, 2012)

Will oil rinse, seal with gleau likely oil my scalp with moringa.


----------



## chesleeb (Oct 21, 2012)

Got my hair braided and greased my scalp with Sulfur 8, applied oil mix to my braids,will not use braid spray.


----------



## cherry.a (Oct 21, 2012)

I moisturized W/ ORS hair repair intense moisture cream and sealed W/ WGO.


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been misting my hair/scalp with DB Herbal Spray and sealing with JC Nourish and shine. On warmer days I'm still sealing with CR Hair Growth Serum


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 21, 2012)

Added my modified Africa's Best herbal oil, essential Rosemary and peppermint oil to my DC


----------



## Ltown (Oct 21, 2012)

Sealed today with pure natural brazil loc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2012)

Using "Its Perfectly Natural" Tea-Lightful Shine.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 21, 2012)

Will oil rinse later.  Seal with gleau. Maybe oil my scalp with moringa.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 21, 2012)

Scalp massage with hair trigger


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2012)

@againstallodds

Gurl........ Your Hurr!


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @againstallodds
> 
> Gurl........ Your Hurr!



IDareT'sHair :blush3: thank youuu!


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sealed with Shea Terra Baobab Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 21, 2012)

Massaged in some Naturelle growth balm at nape and edges.
Used Hairitage Soft & Creamy Green Tea Time on length, sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 22, 2012)

Moisturized with DB coconut lemongrass & sealed with grapeseed oil . . . same old, same old around these parts.

I have my eye on HV red tea satin moisturizer.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 22, 2012)

I keep forgetting to post in here! Last week I massaged my scalp with Claudie's Elixir. Over the weekend I used up the last little tinch of myhoneychild grease for slicking my edges into a ponytail. On Saturday night I did an overnight treatment with trigger and njoi green tea creme. Today I sealed with pura brazil loc oil. I'm so ready to use as much as I can before 2013! I will be back with updates!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2012)

againstallodds  I think you'll like HV's Red Tea Moisturizer.  The 'scent' has to grow on you, but it performs famously.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 22, 2012)

Massaged JBCO into my hairline. I will probably _borrow_ another bottle from my mom.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 23, 2012)

Greased my scalp with hh sprout


----------



## Ltown (Oct 23, 2012)

Use neem/nettle on scalp amd hairitage silk/aloevera on hair, sealed with last drop of brazil loc.


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 23, 2012)

Is anyone using or have tried Aut gro hair oil or any of her products?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 23, 2012)

Wearing a bun the last two days, so I really went heavy on the butter application.  Edges are smooth, ends are protected.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

Kimlyb

I have not tried that one.  (which is surprising).  Are you using it?


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> againstallodds  I think you'll like HV's Red Tea Moisturizer.  The 'scent' has to grow on you, but it performs famously.



IDareT'sHair I can always count on you for feedback  The Red Tea Moisturizer is at the top of my HV black friday list.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 23, 2012)

Massaged in a little Trigger last night.  Debating on if/what I will butter up with tonight


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 23, 2012)

Last night I massage my NJoy Challenge mix in my scalp and sealed my ends with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Chamomile & Argan Oil Baby Ointment.


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 23, 2012)

Have you ever massaged and brushed in your oil mix and it straightened your ng? I swear this always happens, not that im complaining but its wierd.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 23, 2012)

I sealed today with grapeseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

Will Use: Brown Butter Beauty's Neem Oil tonight with my Leave-In.

After it's dry I will more than likely use one of the Hairitage Creamy Oils. i.e. Horsetail or Macadamia.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 23, 2012)

Applied sulfur oil to my scalp and rubbed JBCO on my eyelashes.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 23, 2012)

sckri23 no but I would like to know what is in your oil mix. 

NappyNelle Yeah girl, get them eyelashes

My hair still feels moist from last night, but I am going to sit under the dryer, so I want to oil my hair, and slap a little more grease on my scalp with MT. Going for the gro!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 24, 2012)

Oiled up with jojoba and buttered up with mango.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 24, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend..Sealed with gleau last night


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 24, 2012)

Massaged JBCO into my hairline, then applied sulfur oil to scalp after a light moisture spritz.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 25, 2012)

Just got my first container of coconut oil!

Still using my EO blend at night and starting to use my MN oil mix in the am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2012)

Will Massage in Afroveda's Shikakai Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 25, 2012)

Used a little Claudie's Quinoa Coffee pomade. Sealed with MD Argan oil blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2012)

This Evening I used:
It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend
Sealed with gleau
Oiled my scalp with moringa oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

Used Grapeseed Oil on top of my DC'er. Will try this out this Fall/Winter.  

So, who else is currently doing this?  

This is something new for me, so I am testing this method out.

After I rinse, I will apply an Oil with my Leave-In & Dry under dryer.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 26, 2012)

decided to give coconut oil another chance.  used it years ago and didnt like it...back then i got refined coconut oil because it's the only one i could find in the store.  this time i got extra virgin...so we'll see if it makes a difference. 

also, has anyone here tried kinky curly perfectly polished oil?  i bought some from target today. 

ingredients:  apricot oil, argan oil, abyssinian oil, wheat germ oil & natural fragrance

if you've tried it, how did you like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

youwillrise

Didn't know KC made an Oil!  You'll have to keep us posted on that one.  

It sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

Imma pull out these 2 Oils I put in Applicator Bottles and didn't Label them and start using those on top of my DC'ers for Fall/Winter.

I just wish I knew what they were? I think Wheat Germ is one. Not sure what the other one is?erplexed 

But this (applying them on top of my DC'er) will be a great way to get rid of them.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 26, 2012)

massaged in some Liquid Gold hair oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 26, 2012)

Last night I sealed my ends with HH CYL.  I thought I did a heavy application, but my hair is weighless and without a trace of scent. I also massaged JBCO into my hairline. I need another bottle.

Its also time for me to start seeping my next sulfur oil base with herbs. I'll probably start a hot castor oil infusion tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2012)

Used: Claudie's Iman Butter and a touch of IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine.  Will be using Claudie's Iman Butter for a while.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 27, 2012)

Last night I applied my sulfur oil, and concentrated extra on my edges.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2012)

I need to be up in here. I have struggled with oils and butters during my entire hair journey. I'm still trying to figure them out. I bought a hair butter from Judy4All which was the best I ever used. Everything else has been too much for my hair. Maybe I can learn something in here. One of my problems is that I am too heavy handed.

Oils
1. sunflower oil
2. grapeseed oil
3. Castor oil mix for my scalp: castor oil, sunflower, grapeseed, olive oil, vitamin E
4. Coconut oil - need to see if I like it

Butters
1. I think I have a blend of cocoa butter and shea butter


Pomades
1. Jane Carter Nourish and Shine

Tonight I mixed unpetroleum jelly with olive oil, sunflower oil, grapessed oil to make a sealant.

I mixed the shea butter, coconut butter with coconut oil, castor oil, olive oil, sunflower oil and grapeseed oil to see if I could make a better version of a butter. 

Sealed my ends with the unpetroleum mix.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 27, 2012)

Use hairitiage silk and aloe on hair and neem green butter on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2012)

faithVA

Welcome Lady!:blowkiss:  

Really glad to have you.  I hope you find something that works for your Hair.

You should try Hairitage Hydrations (ETSY) sometime.  

They're affordable and small.  So, you can try before you invest in a large jar of something.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2012)

^^Thanks. I will put that on my list. Not getting ready to buy anything yet until I figure out what the heck I'm doing  I going to keep practicing with the stuff I already have.

Judy4All could just make my life simpler by selling product again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2012)

faithVA

Was it something she made or a product that she sold from her Stash that worked so well for you faith?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Was it something she made or a product that she sold from her Stash that worked so well for you faith?


 
It was something that she made. She used to make and sell products. I caught the tail end of it. She made this butter. It worked very well on my hair.

I know there are other products that will probably work. I will wait until next year though before I start experimenting with stuff.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 27, 2012)

Buttered up with PBN Cupacau Butter.  Love this stuff


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 27, 2012)

Covered my hair with Hair Trigger. Smell like a big ole vanilla pound cake


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 27, 2012)

Like usual I used my oil blend over top my delightfully delicious steamed dc.  When I do that I don't oil rinse but I did seal my leave in with gleau.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2012)

I used my nu-gro, braid spray on my cornrows...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grape seed oil needs its own thread its absolutely wonderful!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 27, 2012)

I used jojoba, peppermint, and eucalyptus oils in my DC today. I used grapeseed oil as my sealant today.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 28, 2012)

Just used Claudie's Quinoa Coffee cream and sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2012)

Used a touch of IPNs Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade.  Also, used a drop or two of Afroveda's Shikakai Oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 28, 2012)

Baggying my ends with GSO


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 28, 2012)

Last night I oiled my hair with pure grape seed oil.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Oct 28, 2012)

yesterday i moisturized with the isha hair cream and sealed with my oil blend. prior to that 2 other times during the week i used quinoa and coffee balancing sealed with oil and 1x this week i used the pomade shop's plumeria rosemary pomade on my scalp. i'm washing my hair tonight and in the morning or afternoon tomorrow before i take down my twists i will moisturize with isha, quinoa coffee balancing or balancing ends insurance followed my my oil blend. i will use the pomade on my scalp.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 30, 2012)

Applied Organix Moroccan Argan Oil to my ends, scalp massage with Hair Trigger


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

Will use a little oil on top of my DC'er (Steaming).

Will use Christine Gant (Brown Butter Beauty's) Neem Oil with my Leave-In

Once dry will use either Claudie's Iman Butter or maybe HV's Almond Glaze.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 30, 2012)

used olive oil on top of my dc.
used kinky curly perfectly polished oil for LOC moisture method.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 30, 2012)

I rarely post but I am still using grape seed oil on top of my leave in followed by a butter blend. When I'm not too heavy heavy handed my hair is happy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 30, 2012)

Sealed with HV's almond glaze.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm heat seeping herbs into my latest oil batch now. I have a tiny bit of the old one left, so I'll probably do a quick scalp massage with it, then add JBCO to my edges.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 30, 2012)

Use green butter, and hairitage soft milk.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2012)

Tried to mix my unpetroleum jelly with some oils. That was a fail. That's too heavy for my hair. 

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend before I DCd and after I finished twisting. My bald spot is getting smaller. I sealed my hair with a blend of sunflower/grapeseed oil. I sealed my ends with some butter I had in the closet.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oil rinsed mid cowash.  Sealed with gleau.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use a little oil on top of my DC'er (Steaming).
> 
> Will use Christine Gant (Brown Butter Beauty's) Neem Oil with my Leave-In
> 
> *Once dry will use either Claudie's Iman Butter or maybe HV's Almond Glaze*.


 
Pulled Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer.  Will rotate it with Claudie's Iman Butter.


----------



## KimPossibli (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm still here... went back to my glycerin and oil combo for a bit.

added jojoba oil to my conditioner - load of slip the giovanni 50:50

I think I have enough oils to last me til the end of the year but I don't think I will be reupping except for maybe grapeseed after the challenge..


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been using my sulfur oil mixture on a nightly basis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2012)

Using Claudie's Temple Balm Revitalizer & a Squirt of AV's Shikakai Oil


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 31, 2012)

Will oil rinse with my blend, seal with gleau and use moringa oil on my scalp.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm really loving a Shea butter blend of almond oil, coconut oil, olive oil mixed into raw Shea butter. This mix is a very good sealant for my hair after it is stretched and dry. I tried it on my wet hair for a twist out but I didn't like using it that way.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 31, 2012)

sealed with shea moisture baby ointment (lol) with olive oil over top of it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2012)

Oiled my crown and temples with my castor oil blend. Think I will start oiling my temples every morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2012)

Tearing Up some Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 1, 2012)

DCing with just coconut oil on dry hair using heat


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 1, 2012)

Still oiling - Used Sapote Oil last night


----------



## Monaleezza (Nov 1, 2012)

How do you ladies use all these oils/butters that you're listing?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 1, 2012)

i have moisturized and sealed monday-wednesday and may do so tonite as well. with my claudies goodies of course....i used the last of a previos jar of quinoa-cofee balancing and used the isha hair cream yesterday. may use the rosemary growth pomade on my scalp tonight from the pomade shop.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 1, 2012)

Just started a yesterday using a blend of jbco argan and evoo after I moisturize with rose water. We will see how it goes.

Sent from my SG3 Unicorn.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 1, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my blend, sealed with gleau, used moringa oil for a scalp massage.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 1, 2012)

I just did an oil haul,

repurchased
walnut - mostly eat, but I am going to try some on my hair
cherry - hair oil
hazelnut - body oil
Sunflower - hair oil

Trying for the first time
Pure Argan Oil - hair oil
Tamanu oil - face and body oil, might put some on the scalp depending on what I hear. 
Pumpkin Seed Oil - will mostly eat it
Pecan Oil - for salads
Pistachio oil - for salads
wheatgerm - probably eat most of it

Still want to try
watermelon, just need to find it on sale with low shipping
peach, going to use my almond before I this
apricot, going to use my almond before I get this
Palm oil, my hair has done well with palm oil products and it is a cheaper oil

Need to buy 
Hemp, but I am going to use all the 4pd of walnut first
Flax, will pick that up after I get through the walnut and then the hemp I plan to buy 
EVOO, getting low
Red Palm oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2012)

Used a little Afroveda's Shikakai Oil tonight

Tomorrow: Will saturate in _It's Perfectly Natural's_ Mustard Seed & Red Palm Oil Pre-Rx under Saran Wrap & my Wig.

Will come home from work and Cowash it out.


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 1, 2012)

Moisturized & sealed with grapeseed oil. Tomorrow, plan on doing a HOT with HV vatika frosting and hair trigger on my scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 2, 2012)

Oiled up again.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just massaged my scalp with EVOCO. I also purchased some new oils today
EVOCO
Organic extra virgin olive oil and
Nappa Valley Grape seed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2012)

Using Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 7, 2012)

Used grape seed oil on my dry hair today.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 7, 2012)

Massaging in some Trigger.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 8, 2012)

Use enso olive and honey butter, seal with enso serum.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just massaged in some Rosemary Pomade.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 8, 2012)

This week I've been misting my hair with DB Herbal Spray and sealing with CR Hair Growth Serum.


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2012)

Going to grease the length..Blue Magic..Just the length..Pomade peppermint on the scalp..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 9, 2012)

Oiled with sulfur mix. Rubbed JBCO into my eyelashes, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

@Lita @MaraWithLove @hair4today @NappyNelle @Iluvsmuhgrass againstallodds (and other Hairitage Hydrations Luvas)

44% Code =* IVOTED44*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

Still hanging with:

Liquid Gold's _Green Magic_


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

still using my staples of claudie's cream/butters, my oil mix, and the pomade shops growth pomade on my scalp. i guess i'm protective styling by default,lol. i have only been taking my medium twists out on wash day cause they get frizzy.

IDareT'sHair

are there any old coupon codes floating around for darcy's i can't wait till black friday....was subbing hydroquench greaseless moisture for the db leave-in and i'm running real low.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

southerncitygirl

Doesn't QUEEN still work for 15%?  I thought that was 'standard' (never expires)


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

thx  i will check and see!!!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

doesn't work......NO!!!!!!! IDareT'sHair WHY LAWD....WHHHHHHY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

southerncitygirl

I see QUEEN is no longer working.  That Code was active for 2 years.

Curlmart has Free Shipping over $25.00 Code =* FREESHIP25*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

southerncitygirl

Also check NaturallyTheStore.com  Curlmart (with the free shipping) might be a better deal tho'.erplexed


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair 

all curlmart has is the vanilla scent, which i'm really not feeling. i signed up for their newsletter to get 15% off and all i'll get is 1 and then order a 16oz in the scent i desire from the db site on blk friday. good looking out girlie.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

NappyNelle

get you yo' lash growth on girlie!!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 9, 2012)

using my MN oil mix, EO blend, Organic Coconut Oil and grapeseed oil in my regimen...hair is loving all of it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

@southerncitygirl

Did you look at NaturallyTheStore.com ? They have some decent buys on DB.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

 They only had one fragrance as well and I didn't see what you typed until I already ordered. I think the prices would have been close cause shipping via upps priority is usually $6-$13 depending on the vendor and weight of items. The 15% off made it $10.20 and it was still less than $18 with shipping on curlmart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

southerncitygirl

NaturallyTheStore has flat rate shipping of $5.95 (or $5.50) can't remember which?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

there wouldn't have been much difference i think my total was $16-$17 and some change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2012)

Used Liquid Gold's Green Magic & a dab of Pimento Oil (trying to finish up a corner).


----------



## Ltown (Nov 11, 2012)

I used neem/nettle mixture, hairitage colling chamomile whip and enso oil today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

Used Hairitage Hydrations: CocoAloe Hydrator


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 11, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed with hempseed oil


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Baggying with QB OHHB


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

put balancing ends insurance on my ends and sulfur mix on my scalp, being lazy will wash tomorrow.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been bad about posting, but I Used grape were oil today as do I ever wash day. I have been following the LOC method and it is working for me


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 12, 2012)

Sealed my ends with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## KimPossibli (Nov 12, 2012)

I made a silicone and jojoba oil mix over the weekend and sealed my hair. 

It gave me exactly the reuslt I was looking for! 

 I'll be be rubbing it along the length of my hair for the duration.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 12, 2012)

moisturized with nubian heritage grow and strengthen pomade and sealed with evoco and creme of nature argan oil treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2012)

Massaging in: It's Perfectly Natural's Root Food


----------



## Ltown (Nov 12, 2012)

I greased scalp with ipn tea tree, used claudie hair trap, sealed with enso.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2012)

Ltown said:


> I greased scalp with ipn tea tree, *used claudie hair trap*, sealed with enso.


 

Ltown

What in the Debil is this????


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

Just finished twisting my hair and sitting under the dryer. Will put pomade on my scalp in the am and moisturize and seal before untwisting if I choose to untwist tomorrow don't have wk till Wednesday. Will use my usual claudies, oil mix, and pomade shop products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2012)

southerncitygirl

What Pomade Shop products are you using?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

The plumeria-rosemary growth pomade on my scalp.....i think for black friday she will do free shipping through to cyber-Monday. I may get 1 or 2 jars. A little goes a long way and its not greasy, best of all when I wash my hair I don't still smell the sulfur like I have with oil versions. I don't smell it in my hair either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2012)

@southerncitygirl

I have the Coffee one. Haven't tried it yet tho'.  I wonder how the Peppermint is?


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 12, 2012)

Used a little Rosemary pomade on nape/edges. A little Nourish oil on length


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

She lives in nyc and is a member of this forum, she is a sweetie and we talk on the phone from time to time. One  of the nyc member got the peppermint and I remember them saying they like it but can't remember who.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 12, 2012)

Buttered my ends tonight before bed.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 12, 2012)

Slathered on some Claudie's Iman hair & scalp butter.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> What in the Debil is this????



IDareT'sHair, unlike you don't recall names of products especially since this is first time using it : its hair frappe


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 12, 2012)

It's been a minute  but I have consistently been doing my HOTs and oil rinses. I finished IPN's Pumpkin Honey Butter and now I'm working on using up Tea-lightful Shine.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 12, 2012)

Just added sulfur oil to my scalp and edges. My hair was a little dry and my scalp was itchy today. I can't wait to take down these twists to really wash and deep condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2012)

Using: "Grow My Hair" Butter from ButtersNBars.

Extreme Peppermint. Smells like a Intense Peppermint Patty. 

Incredibly Tingly & Super Exhilirating


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 13, 2012)

Used a little Marguerite's Magic to keep the nape right. 
Sealing with Nourish oil.

Shay72 - Hey!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2012)

Brownie518

Lawd Nah it ain't YOU????????

Hi Ya' Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

 Yep, it's me...


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 13, 2012)

Spritzed twists and oiled scalp.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 14, 2012)

So Imma come back over here; nobody posts in that Castor Oil thread 

But this is what I did:

Greased my scalp last night; so sofar I'm on a every other night routine, but I do still put some on my edges nightly...right before I lay them down w/ curl wax.

And my grease is a base of that Palmer's Olive Oil Growth grease (I really only got it b/c they had one of those mini containers for 99cents and I figured I'd just take some out and make my own mix), some JBCO, and some sulfur 8 grease.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sealed in my leave ins with GSO and Argan oil treatment this morning when my hair fully dries going to moisturize with Nubian Heritage grow custard and seal with EVOCO


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 14, 2012)

I used Nutiva Cocount oil as a pre-poo oil.  I sealed with a grapeseed/sesame oil combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2012)

@itismehmmkay

Girl, Welcome back! We stay Postin' up in this piece.

You can always find an Oil head up in here.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 14, 2012)

used claudies murumuru-acai butter and sealed my oil mix when i untwisted this morning.   

yesterday i used pomade shop growth pomade on my scalp and isha cream on length of hair plus balancing ends insurance on ends and my oil mix to seal my twists.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @itismehmmkay
> 
> Girl, Welcome back! We stay Postin' up in this piece.
> 
> You can always find an Oil head up in here.



LOL Good to know.  I was like I know I'm not the only one greasing my scalp up. in. here!


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 15, 2012)

Been sealing my hair with GSO and ends with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just added some essential Rosemary n Peppermint oil to my wild growth oil


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 15, 2012)

I've been sealing with good old fashion castor oil. My ends loves that stuff. No SSK's so I'm going to stick with what's working for a while. My hair is staying moisturized all week. My ends are tucked away in a bun daily, so that may be part of the reason why they are doing so well.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

Laid my edges down w/ Elasta ep curl wax.  They look so lovely wow.  So one thing that I just realized has helped...I now use 2 scarves.  I roll my hair, tend to the edges, then use one scarf only over the front/hairline of my head.  So I fold it to about 1-2 inches in width.  Then I put my other scarf on as I usually do over all the rollers.  THAT'S what's been keeping these edges in line 

Used my castor-sulfur grease on my hairline.  I'll probably grease all my scalp tonight.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

So I've been greasing my lil one's hair too   I now follow-up with humectant conditioner after I wash his head/hair w/ soap.  Then I put some grease and make sure I brush his hair before bed.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just used some IPN TeaLightful Shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

Using ButtersNBars: "Grow My Hair"


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 15, 2012)

Going to spritz and oil my scalp.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 15, 2012)

Moisturized with Nubian Heritage custard + GSO sealed with macadamia natural healing oil


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

Greased my scalp last night.


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 16, 2012)

Applied hemp oil to length of my hair


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 16, 2012)

I pre-poo'd last night with coconut oil, jbco, and jojoba oil.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 16, 2012)

Applied olive oil cream, wheat germ oil, and Fantasia IC hair polisher (serum) to the length of my hair, especially the ends and edges.


----------



## equestrian (Nov 16, 2012)

Coconut oil , I might try out shea butter too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2012)

Put Oil on top of my DC'er before Steaming, but I don't know what kind of Oil it is.erplexed

I put alot of Oils in Applicator Bottles and didn't label them.  Can't tell by the smell either.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 16, 2012)

my hair is very dry this week....tonite i will moisturize and seal and sometime btw sunday and tuesday i will wash and do a dc.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 16, 2012)

Trying to boost my hair's softness and shine, so I am doing an overnight oil/conditioner treatment.  Using grapeseed, wheat germ, and Jamaican castor oils mixed with conditioner.  Got my head wrapped in plastic wrap and a towel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2012)

@LaidBak

Sounds good LB!  

I've been Steaming in Conditioner w/Oil on top as part of my _new_ Fall/Winter Regimen. So far so good (when I can remember to put on the Oil).

Nice addition.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm sealing with jojoba oil tonight and applying my sulfur oil mixture to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2012)

Using: It's Perfectly Naturals Root Food


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dc'd with added GSO today, sealed in my leave in with macadamia healing oil treatment!


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 17, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed with hemp.
Scalp massage with Hair Trigger


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 17, 2012)

My only "hairstyle" is a wash n go. So my hair can be a tangly mess. I've noticed since I've been consistent with my HOTS and oil rinses, tangles and SSK's are becoming less & less of an issue.Doing a HOT now then will hop in the shower and rinse with water only. I'm using IPN's Tealightful Shine. I have one more use.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey y'all! I'm realizing that my roots/new growth are usually super dry but the rest of my hair is super moisturized but since I've put in cornrows to wig it and have been "greasing" my scalp daily my hair has been feeling good. So I need to keep "greasing" my scalp regularly and getting back to my prepoos/HOTS. My hair is soo thick that I'm also realizing I have to do it in sections to make sure all my hair gets moisturized. It may be too late to join but next year I'm all over this. I only use eve avocado oil from Shescentit, Claudies Q&C creams, Njoi GTHC. I want to add in JBCO, mixed greens by BBB, everything from Hairitage Hydrations (lol) particulrly sprout, green tea time, jojoba butter, and blackberry moisturizer and a few others from select vendors but the pj in me is on punishment. So I'm also on my own personal use 1 then buy another challenge. Sorry about my rambling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2012)

@Babygrowth

Chile...You know you are more than Welcome to come on in here Now! 

You can ride it out with us until 12/31 anyway.

I'm officially adding you to this Challenge. 

ETA: Glad to have you!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay! I'm a little embarassed to list my items because it is very short.

Oils:
Shescentit Eve Avocado oil
JBCO (want)
Njoi's Ayurvedic hair oil (want)
Camille Rose ultimate growth serum (really want)

Creams:
Claudies Balancing and Moisturizing Q&C creams
Njoi Green tea creme

Butters:
None yet but I have a list almost exclusively all Hairitage Hydrations

Pomades:
None but I do want Oyin's pomade and HH peach aloe pomade

Much more to come.

Moisturized and sealed with my Eve oil and my GTHC tonight.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have been oiling my scalp with my castor/argan/jojoba oil mix. Sealing these extension twists with my pumpkin seed/hempseed oil mix.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 17, 2012)

This week, I'm misting my hair twice a day with SM thickening mist and sealing with CR growth serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2012)

bajandoc86

You look Adorable Girlie!  You know you be rockin' them styles.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 17, 2012)

I sealed tonight with EVCO and oiled my scalp with sulfur oil mixture.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 17, 2012)

Used Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair butter, sealed with Nourish oil


----------



## Americka (Nov 17, 2012)

Sealed w/ coconut oil


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 18, 2012)

Sealed last night with grapseed and jojoba oils


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 19, 2012)

Oiled scalp with my sulfur mix, then massaged JBCO into my hairline.


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 19, 2012)

Sealed with grapeseed oil, scalp massage with Hair Trigger


----------



## Americka (Nov 19, 2012)

Sealed w/ Castor oil grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

Wash Day: Will use Oil over my DCer & Steam. Not sure what Oil yet tho'.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 20, 2012)

Kinda wanted to grease my scalp last night, but didn't.  That would put me at every night since I did it Sunday night too.  I did put grease on my nape while I was rolling it and my edges.  I'll grease everything tonight.


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Spraying my h&s with world of curls comb out and lubricating my scalp and ng with my oil mix. Its straightens my ng for some reason but at 12 weeks I need all the help I can get. 

I can actually comb through my ng with a small tooth comb with no breakage!!! This oil mix is magic. Lol


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 20, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Spraying my h&s with world of curls comb out and lubricating my scalp and ng with my oil mix. Its straightens my ng for some reason but at 12 weeks I need all the help I can get.
> 
> I can actually comb through my ng with a small tooth comb with no breakage!!! This oil mix is magic. Lol



What oil mix do you use?


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rozlewis said:


> What oil mix do you use?



its a big mixture I have 4 jars of it

greases: softee castor oil, softee mango butter, softee hair food, blue magic coconut oil

Oils: AB herbal oil, doo gro stimulating oil, profectiv growth oil, coconut oil, safflower oil, argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wash Day: *Will use Oil over my DCer & Steam. Not sure what Oil yet tho'*.


 
Forgot to do this!....  I keep forgetting this step (since its new for me)

Will try to remember on Friday.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2012)

I put oil over my DC'er and over my LI then added some claudies Q&C on top. Now I'm going to grease my scalp with GTHC as I put my cornrows back in...


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm absolutely loving Gleau Nourishing oil blend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

Using: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 21, 2012)

Did a HOT yesterday with SD's Almond Buttercream. Today repeated it with steam. Realized today I hadn't used my steamer in almost 5months .


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 21, 2012)

I oiled my scalp tonight with my sulfur oil mixture and sealed my hair with coconut oil and put on plastic cap and satin bonnet (overnight pre-poo treatment).


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 21, 2012)

Oiled my scalp and edges with my sulfur mix.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 22, 2012)

Sealed my hair with grapeseed last night.  The lady who did my hair analysis told me to start using cones again, but I so much prefer oils.   I need to find a way to use both without overdoing it. 
I bought some Garnier Triple Nutrition Spray.  Seems to be a mix of both.  Also found some Bioinfusion serum that lists oils as ingredients.  I'm hoping these do the trick.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I'm absolutely loving Gleau Nourishing oil blend!


 
lamaria211 I love me some gleau too I always keep some on hand...having said that I should assess my stash (just in case she does a BF sale) Nadegeoke:...


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sealed with BASK Java Bean last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2012)

Using Liquid Gold's: Green Magic


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 22, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> Sealed my hair with grapeseed last night.  The lady who did my hair analysis told me to start using cones again, but I so much prefer oils.   I need to find a way to use both without overdoing it.
> I bought some Garnier Triple Nutrition Spray.  Seems to be a mix of both.  Also found some Bioinfusion serum that lists oils as ingredients.  I'm hoping these do the trick.



Did she say why you should start using cones?


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just moisturized with Aussie 3 minute mixed with EVOCO


----------



## Bublin (Nov 22, 2012)

I am loving Kercare Glossifier.  Makes hair shiney, great sealant and you only need a little bit.
My hair loves/needs cones and grease otherwise my ends stick together.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 22, 2012)

charmtreese said:


> Did she say why you should start using cones?



For heat protection.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 22, 2012)

Used my eve oil and my GTHC (LOC method) my hair is feeling good...


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 23, 2012)

Sealed with grapeseed and jojoba last night.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 23, 2012)

So I'll have to chill all the day down on grease lol.  It was out of control this morning and I ended up washing my hair...again.  That's 3 times this week...but at least I got 3 good DC's in.  

Anyway.  I'll just grease my scalp once a week.  Not sure of a schedule; all I know is that I want it to be the day before washday.  It'll be like a prepoo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

Remembered to use Oil on Top of my DC'er today.  I'm tryna' incorporate this into my Regi for Fall/Winter, so I'm glad I remembered.

I'll use a dab of Brown Butter Beauty's Neem with my Leave-In.  After it dries, I'll probably use "It's Perfectly Naturals" Root Food or Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

@itismehmmkay

Girl, I Grease my scalp everyday or seal ends or hit the edges/nape with a Grease or Pomade, but I'm under my Wig so it doesn't bother me. 

Not sure how that would all play out if I was wearing my Hair out everyday. Maybe a light oil or a lotion.

Keep me posted on what you decide.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 24, 2012)

Oiled hair with Vatika Oil as a Pre-poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

Used: It's Perfectly Natural's Tea Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 24, 2012)

I have my Vatika oil under my shower cap. It's been over a month since I've used it, and I'm glad I pulled it out for this pre-poo.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 24, 2012)

Applied my eve oil all over and put GTHC on my scalp...

Anybody ever try the Eucalyptus and mint scalp butter by Darcy's? I want to try it. Also, any recommendations for a creamy all natural balm/pomade/grease?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

@Babygrowth

I love Darcy's Butter. Very nice. Komaza also has one that is fantastic. (Komaza's Scalp Butter)

I like Haritiage Hydrations Sprout and Brown Butter Beauty's Mixed Greens. 

All 4 of these, you can't go wrong.'

ETA:  Brown Butter Beauty also has one called: Herbal Rich Hair Butter that's good and Claudie has Iman Butter that is also nice.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 24, 2012)

i have used claudies quinoa-coffee balancing sealed with my oil blend yesterday and wednesday.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I want all of them! They sound so good! Then I had the nerve to revisit the Hair trigger website! I don't know why I didn't order this before. I didn't know it was completely all natural (no sulfur) and you can add a scent to it! I have to have it. How do y'all pj's do it?!? Its sooo many options and I want to use them ALL EVERYDAY!!! Lol! Sorry about my spazzing out session...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

Babygrowth

I just put several things in "rotation" so I don't get bored.  I get easily bored using 1 thing.  So, I like to put at least 2-3 things in rotation.

However, I do not believe in opening everything at once either.  I can stand alot of opened half-used jars sitting around. 

I'm very Methodical about my PJ-ism.

As far as 'wanting' all of them:  All of them are Great!  You won't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 24, 2012)

I just massaged in some Hair Trigger.....Vanilla Pound cake scent Babygrowth


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 24, 2012)

Brownie518 that sounds yummy!!!

IDareT'sHair (takes notes) 'the key is rotation but no more than 3 at a time' lol! I don't have time or money for wasted products! Is there a thread like product junkies 101 or Pj for dummies??? Smh...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

Babygrowth 

Yeah, there might be such a thread.  SMH..... 

Girl, I can't stand having a bunch of stuff opened at once.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 24, 2012)

Finished SD's almond buttercream earlier doing a HOT. Not sure what I will use next.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 25, 2012)

Sealed with grapeseed oil last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

Used IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine this a.m.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2012)

Used GTHC on my scalp...

Brownie518 hey they have a refer a friend thing I read so if you pm me your info you can get a discount in the future. I think that's how it works.


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 25, 2012)

Doing a HOT with Jason's Vitamin E oil which also contains sunflower oil, safflower oil (added extra safflower oil that I have on hand), rice bran oil, sweet almond oil, apricot oil, avocado oil, and wheat germ oil


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 26, 2012)

Ended up doing another mixture.  Used my fav grease as a base...that green SoftTouch grease.  Then added sulfur 8 and some JBCO.  May grease my scalp tonight, but may wait.  I really don't want to get it too greasy b/c then I can't do nothing with it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 26, 2012)

CW'd this morning then sealed in my leave in with EVOCO!


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 26, 2012)

Moisturized & sealed with HH Coconut Mango


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 26, 2012)

Oil rinsed as part of my cowash...sealed my tea/avj rinse with oil then applied conditioner and sealed that in (loco method) used gleau.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 26, 2012)

will moisturize and seal likely with claudie's murumuru-acai or isha and seal with my oil mix tomorrow. washed and under the dryer in twists, i will not untwist and just put my hurr into a ponytail.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 26, 2012)

Sealed with grapeseed oil.  Used almond butter on my skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Oil rinsed as part of my cowash...sealed my tea/avj rinse with oil then applied conditioner and sealed that in *(loco method)* used gleau.


 
Nix08

Lawd......


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 26, 2012)

Sealed with HH Mango Tango Cloud on damp hair.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been consistently prepooing with evco overnight before my wash day for about 2 or 3 months now. 

I've been using Oyin BSP for sealing -- love the fragrance.


----------



## Americka (Nov 26, 2012)

Castor oiled my edges...


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been keeping it really simple these past few months. I always make it a point to do a hot oil treatment before washing my hair. I love massaging my scalp with warmed evoo!

This thread is so wonderful!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2012)

Will massage in some Grow My Hair Butter: (which is a _Peppermint Butter_ from ButtersNBars).


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2012)

Old School Grease-Blue Magic applied on my ends,after using leave-in..Nice & very soft..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 27, 2012)

Used trigger last night


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 27, 2012)

Whew!  So I curled my hair w/ some curl wax...loving it.  Didn't use too much or too little.

And I'll grease my scalp in a few days.  I like some grease on my hair, it keeps it protected.  I don't mind a short hairstyle that's a lil stiff and protected from random air blowing.  I'm good!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 27, 2012)

Going to seal in my DC'er with eve avocado oil and grease my scalp with GTHC and seal again with my eve avocado oil. Next month I'm ordering hair trigger and afew items for sealing and for my scalp because I'm bored with these same items...


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oil rinsed during my cowash....loco method with gleau and BWC Leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2012)

Used: Wheat Germ Oil on top of my DC'er.  

Used a sample butter I got from Hairitage Hydrations after it dried.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 27, 2012)

Oiled scalp with sulfur mix add some HH MTC to length.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 28, 2012)

Sprayed on some jojoba oil last night before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2012)

Applied: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 28, 2012)

So I luuuuuurve grease lol.  Last night just put some on my edges.  But this morning after putting on my powder, I usually put a bit more curl wax on my edges too.  I put a little on my hair too and brushed it back a bit.  Probably wouldn't hurt to do that before I rollerset at night too.  Think I will


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 28, 2012)

sealed in my leave ins with Gleau Nourishing oil (going to buy bigger bottle very soon)


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sealed with SD Nourish and PBN Cupacau Butter


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 28, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair Trigger. Put some IPN Castor Infusion on my length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2012)

Brownie518

I still have that IPN's Nourish Mist Oil Spray.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm still applying my sulfur oil mixture to scalp every night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2012)

Used Liquid Gold's Green Magic.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sealed w/SD Nourish


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just received my HQ Pineapple Coconut Lime Oil.  Currently steaming my pre-poo on dry hair.  I have AVG on my scalp and HQ Pineapple Coconut Lime Oil on my strands...


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 28, 2012)

sealed with HH Coconut Mango again & scalp massage with Hair Trigger


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 29, 2012)

againstallodds said:


> sealed with HH Coconut Mango again & scalp massage with Hair Trigger



I sealed with HH MTC and massaged with my sulfur mix. My date said my hair stretched really long. I was shocked and flattered!


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 29, 2012)

Still loving Silk Dreams Nourish Oil! I put a ton of it in my hair last night and I feel so protected  hahaha!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 29, 2012)

Got my hair relaxed yesterday.  Told the stylist all I wanted in my hair was oil.  She used an oil blend by Design Essentials.  Couldn't quite see the whole front of the bottle, so I didn't see the full name of the product.  But it feels nice and light on my hair.  I likes!


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 29, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with EVOCO


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 29, 2012)

Put some of my sulfur grease on my edges and just randomly throughout my hair and massaged in.  Then a lil big of curl wax along my hair before rolling.  I mostly just finger-combed my curls this morning and they have a nice piecy look to them


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 29, 2012)

moisturized and sealed this morning with claudies isha and my oil blend. sealed the last 2-3 inches of my twists with west african shea butter.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 29, 2012)

Going to do a HOT tomorrow using GSO, EVOCO, EVOO, and Macadamia natural healing oil!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2012)

Massaging in: It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 29, 2012)

Spritzed, massaged scalp with sulfur mix, then sealed length with HH CYL.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 30, 2012)

Sealed hair with jojoba oil last night


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm just going to use some castor oil and grease.  I took the sulfur out.  I really don't know how it'll do in my hair so thought I'd just leave it alone.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 30, 2012)

just sealed my ends with west african shea again cause just from doing it last night my ends feel softer. i realize i need a heavier sealant on my ends, castor will be my other go to. when i leave the house later, i will moisturize and seal my entire head with claudies isha or balancing ends insurance followed by my oil mix. i will not wash my hair till monday or tuesday. its been staying in twists.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2012)

Yesterday I tried the LOCO method using water, oil, my greaseless moisture, and more eve oil and my hair felt like it finally accepted the method. I also greased my scalp with GTHC.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babygrowth  way to go with the LOCO


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

Rubbed some Njois butter on my scalp & BASK java bean on my length...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 30, 2012)

Last night I used grape seed oil (only) for my twistout after oil rinsing with Vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2012)

Nix08  Hmp.  I see LOCO out there doin' his Thang!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2012)

Did the Oil on top of Conditioner (Steaming).

Will use IPN's Tea Pomade once dry.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 30, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> sealed in my leave ins with Gleau Nourishing oil (going to buy bigger bottle very soon)



Need to grab some of this oil!  My MOm has used it forever and it wasn't until recently that I've been hearing great things (besides my Mom's) about it.  Where do you find it?


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2012)

Added some honey to tonight's HOT


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Need to grab some of this oil!  My MOm has used it forever and it wasn't until recently that I've been hearing great things (besides my Mom's) about it.  Where do you find it?



I got mine from Amazon!


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 30, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Need to grab some of this oil!  My MOm has used it forever and it wasn't until recently that I've been hearing great things (besides my Mom's) about it.  Where do you find it?


DominicanBrazilian82

www.gleauhaircare.com

It can also be found on Amazon and at Curlmart  I am still kicking myself for not getting it when I ordered during Curlmart's 25%


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 30, 2012)

Used Hairitage Hydration Green Tea Time butter and sealed with Nourish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did the Oil on top of Conditioner (Steaming).
> 
> *Will use IPN's Tea Pomade once dry.*


 
Used Hairveda's Almond Glaze instead.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 1, 2012)

I oiled my scalp tonight with my sulfur concoction and I sealed with Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2012)

Using Hairveda Almond Glaze.


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 1, 2012)

Moisturized with DB coconut lemongrass & sealed with coconut mango


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 1, 2012)

applied west african shea to my ends again today.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bought and used on my scalp some Hollywood beauty castor oil


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 1, 2012)

Saturated my hair pre-cowash with grapeseed oil.  Then as a final step (before bed) spritzed my air dried hair lightly with grapeseed oil and water.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using Hairveda Almond Glaze.



I wanted to love this product so bad!  *sigh* but every time I would use it before bed I would wake up to white bits in my hair the next morning.  Do you ever experience that?  Could I have possibly just gotten a bad batch?


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 1, 2012)

Added sulfur oil to my scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think I've been participating in this thread but I'm going to jump on in 

I have been using sunflower oil before my leave-ins. And I oil my scalp with a castor oil blend.

Today I bought small bottles of avocado oil and apricot kernel oil. Will try avocado on the right and apricot on the right tomorrow before applying my leave-in. Hopefully I will have good results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2012)

@LaidBak

No, I have never noticed any White Bits. Mine is pretty smooth, not Grainy at all. No white residue.

*That's too bad because its really nice*

@faithVA Of course its never too late. Welcome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2012)

*20% *off on Gleau Oil = No Code Necessary


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...3YHgAQ&usg=AFQjCNEBmO2YXZN2yOdqg93P65SsXZGqUQ


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak
> 
> No, I have never noticed any White Bits. Mine is pretty smooth, not Grainy at all. No white residue.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks IDareT'sHair. I like that your challenges/groups are always open


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 2, 2012)

needing heavy sealing. sulfur grease today.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 2, 2012)

used murmuru-acai butter from claudies and my oil blend all over sealed the last 2-3 inches of my hair with west african shea. will likely wash tomorrow.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 2, 2012)

Sealed my DC w/ eve oil and LOCO Method plus scalp with GTHC...


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2012)

Dampen hair with warm water,Shea moisture hibiscus cream & sealed with Rice bran oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2012)

Using a Creamy/Buttery Sample of 'something' Hairitage Hydrations sent me a while back to try.

It doesn't have a Label, so I have no clue what it is.

Smells really good too!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 3, 2012)

I sealed last night with AP Olive oil Miracle oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll be pre-pooing overnight with dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 3, 2012)

Used sulfur oil on scalp and edges, then HH CCW on length.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 4, 2012)

Sealed my ends with jojoba oil last night.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 4, 2012)

Greased my scalp last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2012)

Will do the Oil on Top of Conditioner in a few with Steam. (Using Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss).

Will use something with my Leave-In and will use IPN's Tea-lightful Pomade after it dries.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 4, 2012)

I haven't been updating but I'm still using the regular stuff to seal, oil rinse, scalp massage and prepoo.

Tonight I sealed with QB's aethiopica butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2012)

I ended up using Marie Dean's Honey & Soy Hair Creme and sealed it with Wheat Germ Oil


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 4, 2012)

Once again sealed with jojoba oil before bed.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 4, 2012)

Adding sulfur oil to my scalp.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't always post but I'm still doing this. I started to slack on my moisture. I realize that a little bit daily works alot better for me than 1-3x a week. Moisturized and sealed with Giovanni's Direct Leave in and HH Avocado Cloud.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 5, 2012)

Put some curlwax in my hair and laid it down after my bath.  Then later rollerset my hair.  This really helps since I now take a mini nap/chill/rest period once my son is ready for bed.  So my hair is just laying down during that period too.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 5, 2012)

Just M&S'd with Elasta QP mango butter and GSO


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 5, 2012)

moisturized with claudies murumuru-acai butter ans sealed with my oil blend....about to apply shea butter to the last 2-3 inches of my hurr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2012)

Been Killing some Wheat Germ Oil for the past few days.  May re-up on this one.  

Forgot how much I enjoyed this Oil.

My Gleau Oil came today and also the Oil I got from Koils By Nature.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 5, 2012)

Massaged liquid leave in and jojoba oil into my scalp before bed.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 5, 2012)

Massaged in Trigger and then ended up just doing a whole head soak. That's been soaking in all day.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 5, 2012)

Prepooed with Eve avocado oil, also used it in my LOCO method.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 5, 2012)

just oiled scalp with trigga


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2012)

Used: LaVida's Given By Nature's Ayurvedic Oil


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 7, 2012)

Greased scalp and finally added JBCO to the whole lil jar (I mix in a mini jar/container).  The grease I use now is just the B&B Super Gro.  Says it has Sulfur and sage...don't know if it's going to help for growth, but it does seem to lay my newgrowth down.


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2012)

Thursday night I put MD Argan oil blend on my scalp for a 2 day pre poo,have scarf on top,will wash out Saturday...I'm home so I'm pampering my scalp..Due to the weather my hair is acting extra..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 7, 2012)

Doing a HOT using EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2012)

Will use the _un-named_ Oil (that isn't Wheat Germ) on top of my DC'er & Steam.

Not Sure what else I'll use.  Maybe Hairveda's Almond Glaze after my Hair Dries.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 7, 2012)

moisturized and sealed yesterday with balancing ends insurance, my oil mix, shea butter on my ends.

today i will use isha hair cream, my oil mix, and shea butter on my ends.


Lita

 i feel ya girlie...my scalp has been acting a fool and been so dang dry along with my hurr. my body and hurr ain't bout that late fall and winter life. i can't wait till spring for sure. my filters for my humidifier should be arriving anyday now and in the meantime i put a bowl of water on my radiator.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 7, 2012)

Applying sulfur oil mixture to scalp and sealing hair with coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm really liking this Koils By Nature Hair & Body Butter sample they sent me.  Very Nice.

I'll definitely have to purchase this in a Larger size (during their next Sale). *Off to Look*


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 8, 2012)

put shea butter on my ends  today


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 8, 2012)

I am pre-pooing with warm Vatika.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2012)

Massaged in some Grapeseed Oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 8, 2012)

Sealed iy DC'er with eve oil. Will also use that for my LOCO method.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 9, 2012)

Sealed length with HH CCW.


----------



## cherry.a (Dec 9, 2012)

Moisturized W/ORS hair lotion and sealed W/ WGO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2012)

Using Saravun's Castor Hair Creme  I am really liking this Creme.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 9, 2012)

Moisturizing with ELASTA QP mango butter and sealed with Gleau


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 10, 2012)

Yesterday was DC/ cowash day.  Applied almond/mango butter to ends and sealed hair all over with grapeseed oil.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 10, 2012)

Ladies, I have a new baby daddy and his name is castor oil 

even though Im jamaican and live in jamaica, I really had not jumped on the JBCO badwagon. Mainly because I really hate the smell 

so I had bought cold pressed castor oil and only used it occasionally and not with any earth shattering results. In fact it was thick and sticky and really did nothing for my hair.

so fast forward 2 years ..... my stylist (who's into the whole natural products kick) inveigles me into buying a bottle of homemade JBCO - the real stinky stuff !!!

so last week I decide to use it after about 2 weeks of leaving it on my coffee table and OMFG 

my hair drinks it up, its thick but not sticky and leaves my hair soft and moisturized. I had to put a bunch of essential oils in it to mask the smell and now its tolerable


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 10, 2012)

Out of all my challenges, this is the only one I didn't slack on last week lol.  This grease has been great for my newgrowth and breakage.  And I'm just wearing it pulled and curled back w/ a headband so I can get away w/ it looking stiff.  I'm loving it.  I didn't wash this weekend, so think I'll be able to make it as a every 2wker.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2012)

-I always prepoo with evco before wash day. That's helped my hair tremendously.
-I've been massaging in Trigger severals Xs per week
-Been rotating sealing with Gleau and Saravun Castor Cream -


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 10, 2012)

Trying to use a HOT(olive and grape seed oils) mixed with some V05 n honey to help correct a protein overload


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my oil blend...sealed my final tea/avj rinse with gleau and my conditioner with gleau.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2012)

Using Saravun's Castor Creme


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 10, 2012)

Scalp massage with hair trigger, sealed with grapeseed and vitamin E oil


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

moisturized and sealed with isha and my oil blend. keeping my hurr twisted up!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 10, 2012)

Where has HairVeda Almond Glaze been all my life? 

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 10, 2012)

Massaged in a little Rosemary pomade


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2012)

Dc with Coily Kinks,HV redtea leave-in,Njoi green tea cream,heritage joe on scalp & sealed with Boabob oil..

*I'm getting my hair & scalp prepared for a new henna...I placed a order from Henna Hut..Never orderd from them before...I use henna from other vendors..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

Will grease my scalp tonight.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 11, 2012)

The Body Shop has a new Nourishing Oils collection.  I bought shea and cocoa butter.  Probably meant just for the body, but i couldn't resist smoothing a bit into my hair this morning.  The shea isn't heavy at all.  Didn't make my skin or hair feel greasy.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

I almost can't believe how soft this regular ole B&B grease has my hair!  I was thinking it was the curl wax, but it's this B&B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

Will use Wheat Germ Oil with my Leave-In and something else after it dries.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 11, 2012)

i m/s with isha hair cream and my oil mix this morning. this evening i put jbco on thr last 2-3 inches of my hurr


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

Currently using:

Marie Dean's Argan Oil Hair Creme & Marie Dean's Honey & Soy Buttercreme

*Rotating these two*


----------



## Naturalblessing29 (Dec 11, 2012)

Coconut oil, biotin, dax and evoo


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2012)

Doing the LOCO motion ova here with eve oil. Forgot to seal in my DC but need to get some different oils for that...


----------



## divachyk (Dec 12, 2012)

Did a LOCB with o: avocado and b: saravun castor cream.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 12, 2012)

Oiled with sulfur mix, and sealed length with HH AC + QB HTG.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 12, 2012)

Been oiling but forgetting to post.  Last night - Claudie's Iman butter on scalp   KBB Heavenly Jojoba to seal


----------



## divachyk (Dec 12, 2012)

Slathered on some vatika for a quick prepoo.


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 12, 2012)

Sealed with grapeseed oil, scalp massage with hair trigger


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 12, 2012)

I sealed with Dabur vatika oil last night and applied my sulfur oil to scalp.


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2012)

Dampen hair,applied Kyras hair milk,Njois Coconut cream..Heritage horsetail on my scalp..

*Moisturizing my hair a lot to prepare for henna..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 12, 2012)

Oil rinsed during my cowash...sealed my leave in tea/avj with gleau then sealed my leave in conditioner with gleau....I'm doing the LOCO


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 12, 2012)

Put my hair into my pre relaxer plaits since its going down this wknd and since my scalp is sensitive I wanna be careful. Did the LOCO with each section (sounds so dirty ;-) lol) using my eve oil. Thinking about getting that Gleau oil as well as something from whole foods. Coconut oil is a definite but I may get hemp seed oil too. Idk. So many choices...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Put my hair into my pre relaxer plaits since its going down this wknd and since my scalp is sensitive I wanna be careful. *Did the LOCO with each section (sounds so dirty ;-) lol)* using my eve oil. Thinking about getting that Gleau oil as well as something from whole foods. Coconut oil is a definite but I may get hemp seed oil too. Idk. So many choices...


 
Babygrowth ......

Yeah...that's Nix08 fault.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 12, 2012)

Massaged in little bit of Trigger.


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> Been oiling but forgetting to post.  Last night - Claudie's Iman butter on scalp   KBB Heavenly Jojoba to seal



Golden75 I like KBB Jojoba..My hair responds well to it..Makes it really soft on the ends..

*I gotta buy more..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2012)

Used Marie Dean's Honey & Soy Buttercreme


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 12, 2012)

That Honey & Soy is on my list...


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 13, 2012)

Lita said:


> @Golden75 I like KBB Jojoba..My hair responds well to it..Makes it really soft on the ends..
> 
> *I gotta buy more..
> 
> ...


 
@Lita - Yes, love that stuff. I need to buy more, even though I have about 1 & 1/2 bottles. Everytime I pull it out, it reminds me to be sure it's in the stash.  Oh, and Claudie's Iman on da scalp!

Sealed with KBBHJ again. I'll try to spice it up tonight and use something different.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 13, 2012)

Applied sulfur oil on my scalp and HH CYL on my length.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 13, 2012)

Moisturizer with Elasta QP mango butter and sealed with EVOCO and CON Argan oil polisher


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 13, 2012)

I applied my sulfur oil to scalp and massaged. Then, I sprayed Claudie's Hair Revitalizer braid spray to my TWA and sealed with AP Olive Miracle growth oil.  I sealed that with Donna Marie's Super Buttercreme. (love this product!)


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 14, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with hair trigger, sealed with HH coconut mango.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

Finished up a Jar of Hairveda's Almond Glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

Used an Oil on top of my DC'er.  Not sure if it's Safflower, Soybean....something.erplexed...

Tryna' use it up.  Also used it with my Leave-In.

I think I might pull out Hairitage Hydrations Amazon Butter or just stay on Marie Dean's Honey & Soy Hair Creme.

Probably Marie Dean, because it's open and right now I'm in "Use Up 2012 Mode"


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been sitting all day with my hair and scalp soaked in Trigga. Plan to start my wash session in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

Used Marie Dean Honey & Soy on lil' Length and will use Njoi's Herbal Hair Dressing or something on Scalp. 

Maybe Claudie's Temple & Hairline Revitalizer.


----------



## Americka (Dec 14, 2012)

Sealed w/ Castor oil grease...


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

wednesday and thursday put jbco on ends.

 today used murumuru-acai butter on length of twists, will put jbco on ends before bed.


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2012)

Heritage-Happy Hemp on my scalp..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sealed in scurl with EVOO!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 15, 2012)

Yikes!!! I haven't updated in a while!  MN oil mix and EO blend are my standards for my scalp.  Been wearing my hair straight lately and using a few drops of wild growth or grapeseed on my ends every other day.

I'm thinking I may need some JBCO back in my life. I miss it!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 15, 2012)

Did an overnight prepoo with Sulu Max grow oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

Using: Claudie's Temple & Hairline Revitalizer on Scalp and Marie Dean's Honey & Soy on Length.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sealed with Sapote oil last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

Duble Post.....................


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 15, 2012)

Out running errands with moringa oil on my ng.


----------



## cherry.a (Dec 15, 2012)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair lotion & sealed with ORS vita oils.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 15, 2012)

DC'd under a steamer just now.  Used almond butter, wheat germ oil, JBCO, grapeseed oil, mixed with 2 conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

Used a bit of: Afroveda's Shikakai Hair oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2012)

Soaking my hair in a mixture of Vatika, Hempseed, and JBCO.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2012)

Massaged in Happy Hempy on my scalp last night and my ng feels nice today. 

Will slather on some evco tonight in preparation for tomorrow's wash day.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just added some EVOCO and EVOO to my DC used heat for 15 mins now off to bed!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 16, 2012)

I sealed with dabur vatika oil and I applied my sulfur mixture to scalp.


----------



## Americka (Dec 16, 2012)

sealed w/ castor oil grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2012)

xu93texas  Your hair is coming along very, very nicely.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 16, 2012)

m/s with isha hair cream and my oil mix. castor will go on my ends tonight. i will wash on tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2012)

Using: Claudie's Hairline & Temple Revitalizer


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2012)

Using my eve oil and my seyani hair butter


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 16, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with mix of coconut, vitamin E, lavender EO and eucalyptus EO


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 16, 2012)

Massaged in some Mizani Oil Supreme before tying my hair up for the night.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas Your hair is coming along very, very nicely.


 
IDareT'sHair,
Thank you lady!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 18, 2012)

I sealed with sweet almond oil today and will pre-poo tonight with Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just added walnut oil to my small oil stash and Beautiful Textures moisture butter!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 18, 2012)

Buttered my ends and edges before bed.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 18, 2012)

My new bottle of castor oil arrived! I'll have to start seeping my herbs into it.

I'm going to rub a bit of CD Tui Oil onto my nighttime braids, just for the scent.


----------



## cherry.a (Dec 18, 2012)

Moisturized W/ ORS Hair repair anti breakage cream and sealed W/ almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2012)

Using: Hairveda's Vatika Frosting


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 19, 2012)

m/s with balancing ends insurance and my oil mix. i used jbco on the last 2-3 inches of my hair.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 19, 2012)

NappyNelle

you should infuse your herbs via the double boiler method with jojoba or evco and mix the castor in after you strain. castor is very thick  and steeping herbs in it may be problematic.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 19, 2012)

M&S with Elasta QP mango butter and EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2012)

Used a bit of Afroveda's Shikakai Oil tonight.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm conditioning overnight with TJ TTT conditioner mixed with sweet almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2012)

Using Summit's Sensitive Scalp (Prepping for T/U)


----------



## felic1 (Dec 20, 2012)

southerncitygirl..Good morning! Could you go into a little more detail regarding the double boiler method? Thanks and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2012)

Rubbed some Sieamese Twists-Intense Moisture Cream on my roots....

*  contains saw palmetto..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 20, 2012)

Lita Have you tried their pumpkin moisturizer? I have been thinking about trying this one for a while.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 20, 2012)

Loc method using as I am LI, eve oil, and seyani hair butter (hmm mmh good!) And some Njoi GTHC in my scalp...


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Lita Have you tried their pumpkin moisturizer? I have been thinking about trying this one for a while.



Babygrowth Hi! I've been eying that too..Maybe next order,I'll use my coupon & purchase...

*So far im happy with her products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 20, 2012)

Used a little Marguerite's Magic, sealed with Claudie's Kahve oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2012)

Still using Summit Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 20, 2012)

Last night and tonight, massaging in QB AOHC to ng


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 21, 2012)

saturated scalp with some naturelle grow's growth serum.....(just ordered some more rosemary pomade from the pomade shop...free shipping)


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 21, 2012)

DCing now.  Using my typical oil mix of JBCO, Grapeseed, and Wheat germ oil mixed in with my conditioners.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 21, 2012)

Sealed length with HH AC last night.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Used a little Marguerite's Magic, sealed with Claudie's Kahve oil.



Brownie518 Claudies next sale,I'm going to purchase some Khave....It took her so long to bring it out & when she did..I was no longer excited..

...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 21, 2012)

I did an oil treatment with sweet almond oil and Dabur vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2012)

Didn't use Oil on top my DC'er tonight.  (Forgot).  Used Pumpkin Oil with my Leave-In.

Will follow up when Dry with Claudie's Hairline & Temple Revitalizer


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 21, 2012)

felic1 

what do you need, girlie? do you need a ratio of dried herbs to oil?


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 21, 2012)

I have my herbs seeping into castor oil. 

I just added sulfur powder to my Oyin BSP, and 'greased' my scalp with it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 21, 2012)

Been moisturizing my cornrows with my mix of boiled water, coco creme LI, giovanni direct LI, and greaseless moisture. Sealing with eve oil and gthc in my scalp.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 21, 2012)

If you are going to end up mixing the infused oil with other oils, i would make it stronger than 1oz herbs to every 16-17oz of oil. I would do 2-4 ounces of herbs for the 16-17oz oil and use 1pt herb infused oil to 3-5 pts other oils.


there are many herbs that are great for hair and skin other than the ayurvedic ones here's a few others i suggest:

calendula
lavender
chamomile
horsetail
nettle
bay leaf
burdock root
sage
rosemary


i would infuse my herbs in the following unrefined oils:
evco
jojoba
red palm (make sure its eco-certified)


once i strained my oil i would use 3-4 of these to mix and dilute:
sapote
evoo
castor/jbco
*kukui
meadowfoam
*sesame
*hemp
*grapeseed
*walnut
*safflower
*sunflower

* the star denotes a high to moderate level of ceramides and one should be in your oil mix





southerncitygirl said:


> @felic1
> 
> what do you need, girlie? do you need a ratio of dried herbs to oil?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 21, 2012)

just used quinoa-coffee balancing and sealing with sapote, evoo, evco. i also put jbco on the last 2-3 inches of my ends.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

After I washed out my Dc,used CHC ultimate treat leave-in,Pura- hair lotion,kyras curl cream,BASK java bean on ends..Heritage Jar Of Joe on scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 22, 2012)

scalp marinating in some green magic. so happy I have 4 of these now 
I prefer this "delivery method" than an oil, but I still like the sulpur oil.

I think the liquid gold line will be my staple scalp conditioner


----------



## felic1 (Dec 22, 2012)

southerncitygirl

Yes. I have never done it. I am very interested and would like some tips. Thank you and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## felic1 (Dec 22, 2012)

southerncitygirl  I see the recommendation list! Thanks a lot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2012)

Tonight I used:

Claudie's Hairline & Temple Revitalizer
Afroveda's Shikakai Oil


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 22, 2012)

felic1


i forgot to mention if you wanted you could buy a mini crockpot add the herbs and oil and run it on low for all day/overnight. you could line a fine stainer with an unbleached coffee filter to get the herbs out then squeeze the filter and herbs of excess oil. the crockpot would only be able to be used for that purpose because it would permanently smell like herbal oil. this would work just as well as the double boiler method its up to you. Happy Holidays and Winter Solstice to you as well


----------



## felic1 (Dec 23, 2012)

southerncitygirl..Thank you so much. I am so excited. This information was a nice gift!
Happy Holidays!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2012)

Used:

ButtersNBars "Grow My Hair" Peppermint Hair Butter


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair that sounds delish!!! Have you ever tried their conditioning masque(s)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2012)

@Babygrowth

Yep. *cough* You know I have.

I had the Pink One (Clay Mask). It's very nice & moisturizing. 

Girl....Here's the con tho': 

It's messy. It reminds me alot of Henna. You have to rinse & rinse & rinse (to get it all out). 

Although I never had a problem getting it out, I heard other posters say that, their towels were red/pink, nails were red/pink.

Overall, it is very nice. Based on the messy-ness I didn't repurchase.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol! I figured that. I still want to try it. Did you mix it with condish like its recommended or by itself?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2012)

Babygrowth  I just glopped it on (using Gloves of course).  No need to mix it with anything the application & consistency is easy to apply.

I also steamed with it and noticed I had Pinkish-Red Water in my Water Reservoir.  That was the last time I did that.  I didn't want to damage my Precious.

I applied w/Gloves wrapped in Saran Wrap and rinsed.

You'll love the end results tho'.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 23, 2012)

Been doing hots & oil rinsing daily. Lately been using SD's Pre. Today I will use HV's vatika frosting. Plan to re up on some Hemp Seed Oil and probably purchase Sunflower Oil from Garden of Wisdom in the new year. There is another oil I want to try but can't place it right now. Need to check in the ceramide thread because I know it was a ceramide oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2012)

Shay72

Garden Of Wisdom has some great oils.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 23, 2012)

It will be my oil supplier except for the blends offered by other companies such as Gleau.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair  cannot damage the precious (in my lord of the rings voice) lol. But I'm excited to try it! I can handle a little bit of messyness for awesome results. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 24, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Been moisturizing my cornrows with my mix of boiled water, coco creme LI, giovanni direct LI, and greaseless moisture. Sealing with eve oil and gthc in my scalp.



Still doing this...


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 24, 2012)

Did the Loco after my cowash this morning. ..


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2012)

Will scalp massage with Hairitage's happy hemp after my hair is dry.


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 24, 2012)

Used my oil mix to moisturize my freshly flat ironed hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 24, 2012)

Massaging my scalp with coconut oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2012)

Butters N Bar's "Grow My Hair" Peppermint Hair Butter


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 24, 2012)

Spritzed with grapeseed oil and water before baggying and tying up my hair for the night. 
Merry Christmas ladies!  I'm hoping I'm on the "Nice" list this year.


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 25, 2012)

Soaked and massaged scalp with naturelle grow's Mega growth hair oil

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

soonergirl

Merry Christmas to you Ms. Lady!

And ALL the Oil-Heads!  

Looking forward to a very Blessed Buttery/Pomadey/Oily 2013


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

Used Pumpkin Oil today with my Leave-In

And Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" after it dried


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 25, 2012)

Will use as I am LI with eve oil, my leave in mix and depending on how my hair feels may follow up with seyani hair butter...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cherry.a (Dec 25, 2012)

Moisturized W/ORS hair lotion.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 25, 2012)

I mixed Dabur vatika oil and sweet almond oil with my DC.  I sealed my ends  with camellia oil from Hennasooq.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 25, 2012)

Did Santa bring anybody and new oils, butters, etc?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 25, 2012)

LaidBak 

nope, santa made a mistake and threw my ish away. 

In other news I moisturized and sealed my twists with quinoa-coffee balancing and my oil mix. Put jbco  on the last 2-3 inches of my hair and then untwisted for a twistout style for my holiday hurr


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 26, 2012)

MIL sent my carrot oil from NY. Smells nice and made my hair feel so soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

That Carrot Oil Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

Using wheat germ oil over top my dc...


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 27, 2012)

Steaming now but forgot the oil over top will have to keep it near the steamer...


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2012)

I cw and sealed with sweet almond oil earlier today.


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 27, 2012)

Oiled with AB herbal oil, doo gro stimulating oil, and profectiv growth oil blended in an applicator bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Used AV's Shikakai Oil and Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" Hair Creme.


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

Washed & Dc..Used Soultincials Mango Dip leave-in,CC Naturals Hibiscus Cream,Shea Moisture Hibiscus Curl & Sealed with Rice Bran Oil on ends...HT on scalp..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there a new thread?  Somebody tag me in it please!


----------

